# Vacation Ramblings



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like I need some new chains. All of my chains are chisel chains. This is definitely semi-chisel chain work here. I found out some of these logs were laid in the bottom of the creek and used to crawl on by the track hoe. They're full of sand It's also a good thing I brought something bigger than a 50cc saw. My BIL thought everything was 16" and smaller. It turns out that there's some 24" wood in there. So, I'll get to put some time on the 372 and 390.






















This is where it all came from, when the reworked the culvert and creek.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 22, 2012)

Carlton semi chisel if you can find any. I've cut lots of ugly stuff like that and I find it's the best dirty wood chain. It's hard like Stihl chain, and has a very rounded cutter.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's some of the Oak I fell while I was down here last year. We certainly put it to good use last night!


























Those are hamburgers on top for supper last night, and two pork loins on the bottom that we had for dinner today.


----------



## ncvarmint (Jul 22, 2012)

Brad, isn't it a little hot to be cutting wood? :biggrin:
AT least you have some wood to cut, i miss it and am ready for fall.
trevor


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 22, 2012)

one match is cheaper than buying chain


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> Carlton semi chisel if you can find any. I've cut lots of ugly stuff like that and I find it's the best dirty wood chain. It's hard like Stihl chain, and has a very rounded cutter.



I'll see what I can find in the morning. If not, I'm probably in for a lot of filing this week.


----------



## SilverKing (Jul 22, 2012)

sounds crazy I know,but can you get a pressure washer to it?You can never get it all off,but every bit helps.Used to drag firewood logs through a silty sandy creek bottom,then through a gravel driveway.The pressure washer really helps


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 22, 2012)

now I'm hungry


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'll see what I can find in the morning. If not, I'm probably in for a lot of filing this week.



Buy whatever semi you can find. Even if it's home depot safety chain. Full chisel will be dull before you get through one bucking cut on a dirty log.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2012)

ncvarmint said:


> Brad, isn't it a little hot to be cutting wood? :biggrin:
> AT least you have some wood to cut, i miss it and am ready for fall.
> trevor



Yes it is!!! But, I enjoy it, and can't always do it. The biggest thing was to put a few tanks through the 550XP and see what it's all about. Last year while I was down here, I landed several nice finds, including a 2101XP, 372XP, amongst others. The year before that it was a MS460. I'll be visiting those places again this week.


----------



## ncvarmint (Jul 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Yes it is!!! But, I enjoy it, and can't always do it. The biggest thing was to put a few tanks through the 550XP and see what it's all about. Last year while I was down here, I landed several nice finds, including a 2101XP, 372XP, amongst others. The year before that it was a MS460. I'll be visiting those places again this week.



Wish i could buy that many saw's, but the wife would skin me.
BTW, i have some too cut here, but it's not the heat that bothers me. Its getting into a bees nest.(ouch)


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like this is going to be a fun vacation opcorn:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 22, 2012)

Dang thats some dirty looking wood! Definetly need to semi chiz for that stuff. Semi can take some abuse though. Especially the Stihl semi. I've never tried the chain ZC was talking about but it sounds as he's had good results with it. ZC does the same type of cutting I do so I'm sure he cuts his share of dirty wood. 

I remember the saws you found last year on vacation. Hard to believe another year as came around so fast. Have fun man.


----------



## young (Jul 22, 2012)

should have brought some 404 semi with you.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 22, 2012)

If you ask around some, you might even be able to find some .404 chipper. That'd be the deal in such mega-nasty wood.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 22, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> now I'm hungry



You aint by yourself...jeepers that looks good! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Brad! :cool2:


----------



## stihl86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Carbide. 3948/-- D.E.P. have been using it to clear beach debris. It's tailor made for that stuff.
A little slow cutting. This is not the chain on the rescue saw.


----------



## rmh3481 (Jul 23, 2012)

Supper's Ready! Hope the weather cooperates and you have a great family time.


----------



## bcorradi (Jul 23, 2012)

looks like great friends and great food...hope u have a good time.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2012)

young said:


> should have brought some 404 semi with you.



That actually crossed my mind. I don't have a bar for it though. I'm headed out shortly to try and land some RMC3 chain.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 23, 2012)

More :camera: please


----------



## Simonizer (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey Brad, nice smoker!!! I always have a loop of carbide for cutting wood on our sandy beaches. It is about $2.00 a driver but is awesome. I run it on a 20" bar on my MS260.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 23, 2012)

Brad, you can just change your filing angles too, and make the tooth more robust. It'll cut slower, but won't round over near as fast either.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jul 23, 2012)

I just use an axe for dirty wood and do a little plung cut, so that the chain is pulling the "dirt" out of the wood. I feel it stays a little longer sharp this way. I know it isn't elegant but it kind of works for me.

7


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2012)

I never dreamed that semi-chisel chain would be so hard to find down here. The closest Stihl RM chain I found is 50-60 miles away. I did find a loop of really old Poulan semi-chisel chain at the dealer I bought the old saws from last year. He would only sell me the whole roll. For $60 I made 3 93DL loops and 1 114DL loop. Not a steal, but much cheaper than buying loops at the Steal dealer. I've yet to get any .325 yet though.

The only saw I found was a complete but locked up 288XP Lite. He wanted $200 for it. They only bring $350-$400 running. I'd either end up upside down, or doing the labor for free. I passed.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I never dreamed that semi-chisel chain would be so hard to find down here. The closest Stihl RM chain I found is 50-60 miles away. I did find a loop of really old Poulan semi-chisel chain at the dealer I bought the old saws from last year. He would only sell me the whole roll. For $60 I made 3 93DL loops and 1 114DL loop. Not a steal, but much cheaper than buying loops at the Steal dealer. I've yet to get any .325 yet though.
> 
> The only saw I found was a complete but locked up 288XP Lite. He wanted $200 for it. They only bring $350-$400 running. I'd either end up upside down, or doing the labor for free. I passed.



you did well buying the chain. ~16c/driver. Hopefully it's good hard steel.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 23, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Dang thats some dirty looking wood! Definetly need to semi chiz for that stuff. Semi can take some abuse though. Especially the Stihl semi. I've never tried the chain ZC was talking about but it sounds as he's had good results with it. ZC does the same type of cutting I do so I'm sure he cuts his share of dirty wood.
> 
> I remember the saws you found last year on vacation. Hard to believe another year as came around so fast. Have fun man.



I like the Carlton better than Stihl semi only because it's so much cheaper. It has a nice hard heat treat on it like Stihl chain. I knock the rakers way down on it and put it on a 16" bar on my 460 with a 7 pin. For really dirty stuff, make it peel big chunks of wood and it spends less time being abraded in the cut. I live on the prairies, so dirty wood means encrusted with dirt from the wind. I mostly cut shelterbelt/fenceline and there can be 4 feet of blow dirt built up into a ridge along a 100 year old fenceline. The dirt gets impacted into the trees even if they have never been skidded in it. I often see sparks from the bark in broad daylight when starting a cut.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 23, 2012)

madhatte said:


> If you ask around some, you might even be able to find some .404 chipper. That'd be the deal in such mega-nasty wood.



I have a part roll of .404 chipper chain and was thinking that I would never use "that stuff", but I have been using it to cut up a bunch of birch stumps that I have, that are loaded with beautiful burl.

That stuff is the answer!!!.....I cut as much dirt as wood almost yesterday and the stuff kept on cutting!


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 23, 2012)

jockeydeuce said:


> I have a part roll of .404 chipper chain and was thinking that I would never use "that stuff", but I have been using it to cut up a bunch of birch stumps that I have, that are loaded with beautiful burl.
> 
> That stuff is the answer!!!.....I cut as much dirt as wood almost yesterday and the stuff kept on cutting!



Yeah, them old-timers knew what they were doing...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 23, 2012)

dirty wood :msp_scared: , i tried to section a stump once ,one cut ,change chain ,another cut change chain


----------



## REJ2 (Jul 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Yes it is!!! But, I enjoy it, and can't always do it. The biggest thing was to put a few tanks through the 550XP and see what it's all about. Last year while I was down here, I landed several nice finds, including a 2101XP, 372XP, amongst others. The year before that it was a MS460. I'll be visiting those places again this week.



Tried to check the status on the 550XP in your other thread but it looks to have dropped off the planet! Obviously you found one!


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 23, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah, them old-timers knew what they were doing...



Yep!!....If I get a chance to grab some more "round top", I will!....When I first got that chain with a bunch of other stuff, I thought "Who am i going to pawn that stuff on"...lol


----------



## gcdible1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck Brad. I have found some chains on ebay lately that were from rental fleets and supposedly used once and sold. Got em for 7.33 each for 84dl loops of stihl rsc. Shipping was high at 16 bucks. You may have some luck looking there and using your filing and grinding skills.


----------



## rwoods (Jul 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Those are hamburgers on top for supper last night, and two pork loins on the bottom that we had for dinner today.



Forget the saws. Forget the chains. I'm starvin'! Ron


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, is this stuff bad. It's even worse than I thought. One tank of fuel and you have to file. The heat is brutal, and that was waiting until later in the evening. After only a couple hours, I was so winded I couldn't continue. It sucks being a wimpy desk jockey, lol.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wow, is this stuff bad. It's even worse than I thought. One tank of fuel and you have to file. The heat is brutal, and that was waiting until later in the evening. After only a couple hours, I was so winded I couldn't continue. It sucks being a wimpy desk jockey, lol.



Yeah, being a keyboard jockey is no fun... once you get the saws out lol

If you are going one file per tank with semi chisel you are still going alright. Two sharpens per cut is when it gets real bad. 

But at least you are on vacation! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wow, is this stuff bad. It's even worse than I thought. One tank of fuel and you have to file. The heat is brutal, and that was waiting until later in the evening. After only a couple hours, I was so winded I couldn't continue. It sucks being a wimpy desk jockey, lol.



That all sounds like a average Ozzy wood cutting day.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgrizz (Jul 24, 2012)

take it easy in this heat or you will be spending some of your vacation time in the emergancy room. Great thread brad!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 24, 2012)

Just for the record, I have no idea who stickied this thread.

On the way to the beach this afternoon, we stopped at Pensacola Hardware. Pretty cool store. They even had a new 385XP. It had a 2004 SN tag! Same thing with a 357XP. I did buy a stump vise and a couple files.


----------



## Warped5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Brad, not even YOU can saw a tree down with a pipe wrench ... even one THAT size. 

Wendell, on the other hand .... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 24, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> Brad, not even YOU can saw a tree down with a pipe wrench ... even one THAT size.
> 
> Wendell, on the other hand .... :hmm3grin2orange:



And that thing wasn't aluminum either. I bet it weighed 25-35 lbs.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 24, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah, them old-timers knew what they were doing...



Production and availability was cut.....because it works. 
Kinda like the history of the *cough-cough* Chevy 350


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 24, 2012)

wow. I'm surprised you can still buy a pipe wrench that big. When I was plumbing code here said threaded pipe was max 2" - therefore a 24" wrench was the biggest you ever needed. 

Is there really threaded schedule in use big enough for that bad boy?


----------



## SierraNevada (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey, that's a 3120xp pipe wrench with a 36" handle, I've got one of those rusting its balls off in the back of my truck. Chipper chain is hard to beat cutting dirty wood, but you can always use a ripping chain and wood-massage that pile all night long! I wish you the best on your vacation, and every other day too!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll have a new toy to play with here shortly. Bring on the 550XP

Pensacola, FL, United States 07/25/2012 4:56 A.M.	Out For Delivery


----------



## Scandy14 (Jul 25, 2012)

Brad, I thought you had it already. I can't believe I got mine before you. Wow!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2012)

Scandy14 said:


> Brad, I thought you had it already. I can't believe I got mine before you. Wow!!



Ahhhhh, shut up!


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Ahhhhh, shut up!



I'm watching some Looney Tunes with my boys before I leave fer the shop, and this was too funny to read.

Sylvester, is that you?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I'm watching some Looney Tunes with my boys before I leave fer the shop, and this was too funny to read.
> 
> Sylvester, is that you?



"I tot I saw a putty tat!"


----------



## Scandy14 (Jul 25, 2012)

*550xp*



blsnelling said:


> Ahhhhh, shut up!



Aw, come on, you are just jealous.........lol


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 25, 2012)

Brad your so late to the 550 party. All the other 550 owners have already passed out by the time you walk in the door. otstir:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 25, 2012)

what is your game plan Brad? 

1) are you going to do any machine work?
2) are you going to keep it strato or do the 261 thing?
3) are you going to buy the diagnostic tool?

Please let us know if it falls over. This could be a deal breaker for hundreds of potential buyers


----------



## Warped5 (Jul 25, 2012)

I can just see Brad pacing on the porch right now .... waiting for that delivery driver! :jester:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 25, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> Please let us know if it falls over. This could be a deal breaker for hundreds of potential buyers



Ed Heard EHP owns a 550 and he said the darn 550 falls over just like the 346.


----------



## showrguy (Jul 25, 2012)

brad,
i thought you learned your lesson last year (or was it the year before) about going to florida and cutting wood in the summer time ??
i'm refering to the year you carved up/out those seats outa the stumps ..


----------



## Scandy14 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cutting wood in July is no fun in NW Florida. The heat index is supposed to be 105 - 110 today, and very high humidity to boot. I got me a belly full of it this past Saturday, taking down an oak that had fallen on my parent's house during one of the thunderstorms. The 550 helped get the job done, along with the 262xp.

I'm located about 100 miles East of where Brad is "vacationing".


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 25, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> I can just see Brad pacing on the porch right now .... waiting for that delivery driver! :jester:



nope. I picture him in a ghillie suit with a tranquilizer rifle.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 25, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Ed Heard EHP owns a 550 and he said the darn 550 falls over just like the 346.



well that's good. We can tell Saw Troll how crappy the outboard clutch is for sideways balance then


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 25, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Scandy14 (Jul 25, 2012)

*550xp*

Where are the pics, Brad? The suspense is killing us............


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 25, 2012)

Scandy14 said:


> Where are the pics, Brad? The suspense is killing us............



he's porting it with an electric toothbrush and a nail file as we speak.


----------



## Scandy14 (Jul 25, 2012)

He might still be at the beach, cooling off.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, today was quite the let down. I hate to say so, but I got a bum saw. I fueled it up with fresh premium unleaded and Motul 800 2T at 32:1. Once it warmed up, it settled in and ran nicely, with great throttle response and impressive power. On the 20th cut through 8"-12" wood, it just cut out, out of the blue. It would fire back up and idle without issue, but it wouldn't take throttle at all. I thought, maybe I got bad fuel. So, I went and bought a couple bottles of Sunoco SEF94 50:1. No improvement. I then replaced the spark plug. That didn't help either. I removed the muffler and the piston is fine. I removed the carb, made sure there was no visible dirt in it, and made sure the fuel line and filter were good. I put it back together, and still no luck. It looks to me as if I have a bad carb, or more likely, an electronic issue. I was so looking forward to using this saw. Oh well.

[video=youtube_share;XstxCpCHszk]http://youtu.be/XstxCpCHszk[/video]


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 25, 2012)

That sucks! :msp_angry:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2012)

Check out the limiting straps on the AV springs. I like the ideal.










Another new limiter design.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> That sucks! :msp_angry:



Big time. Especially after going to the trouble to make sure I had it here.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Big time. Especially after going to the trouble to make sure I had it here.



It's too close to tell in the video if it's ignition or fuel. . . Sounds like it could be either.

I'd put it in the box and flop it down on the dealers counter and say, "Give me another barkeep!"


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2012)

Watch my throttle finger. It only cuts all the way out at maybe 3/4 throttle. Below that it will miss some, but not cut out and quit making power. At idle, it runs perfectly.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 25, 2012)

isn't there an electronic 'reset' procedure? Something about idle with choke on for a full minute? Or is that Stihl?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> isn't there an electronic 'reset' procedure? Something about idle with choke on for a full minute? Or is that Stihl?



The only reset I know of is on the Stihl M-Tronics. This thing won't run on choke.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The only reset I know of is on the Stihl M-Tronics. This thing won't run on choke.



I hope they look after you. Probably not too many dealers have the diagnostic gear yet.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It looks to me as if I have a bad carb, or more likely, an electronic issue. I was so looking forward to using this saw. Oh well.



Hmmmmm......:spam:


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 26, 2012)

Sounds like if you opend the low side a bit it might go.....:spam:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Sounds like if you opend the low side a bit it might go.....:spam:



Yeah, reminds me a lot of the carb problems on the 359/357 and 200T.oke:


----------



## young (Jul 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Hmmmmm......:spam:



this saw is too smart for its own good. :spam:

:jester:


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd by God demand a full refund and a new set of boot laces!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

I think I've got myself talked into going through the carb tomorrow and spraying through every little hole. There's no throttle position sensor, so it almost has to be fuel related, in relation to the air flow. When I go WOT, it simple can't supply enough fuel. Then again, maybe the electronics aren't commanding the correct fuel.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I'd by God demand a full refund and a new set of boot laces!



Makes sense to me. It didn't have a half tank of fuel through it when things went south. On the other hand, I don't mind working through the issue either. I'd like to swap out the carb first, and then the coil if that doesn't do it.

It might be a case where Husky wants it back too.


----------



## young (Jul 26, 2012)

it could be just a lemon. these things happen all the time.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Makes sense to me. It didn't have a half tank of fuel through it when things went south. On the other hand, I don't mind working through the issue either. I'd like to swap out the carb first, and then the coil if that doesn't do it.
> 
> It might be a case where Husky wants it back too.



I wouldn't get too touchy-feely with it, they might tell you to bugger off if you did want to take it back.

They'll see you monkey'd around inside and say you did something to it. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 26, 2012)

On a serious note, I gotta ask if u checked the basics? Fuel line, filter and tank vent? How bout the decomp? It's definitely lean sounding. Could be the flux capicitor though...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> On a serious note, I gotta ask if u checked the basics? Fuel line, filter and tank vent? How bout the decomp? It's definitely lean sounding. Could be the flux capicitor though...



I was waiting for you or Mike to show up and say I told you so.

From the video it does sound like it's not getting enough fuel. Maybe these saws only like the cold Scandinavian weather.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 26, 2012)

I know Brad that you are keep to fix it but what if its not fixable without changing something,coil,carb or what ever and you have to take it back,will they say bad luck you have fiddled with it and wont honer the warranty ?.
Its a shame there has been so much hype and interest in this saw and the one you get is a flop.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 26, 2012)

Check the fuel line/ filter inside the tank! When I got mine it was tangled up inside the tank and the filter was about 2'' off the tank floor.....stationary :msp_confused:. It had to be installed like that cause they's no way it just wadded up like it was on its on. May not be the problem but might be worth a look see. I'd tend to think it's probably fuel related instead of spark...but just a guess.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jul 26, 2012)

Your chain is dull and loose. I know that was of no help. Sorry for your bad luck. Hope it works out for you. Does it run well when the tank is full?

7


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 26, 2012)

No TPS? Are you sure? If you look at Mitch's screenshots of the diagnostics running it displays runtime at WOT. How would it know? Sounds like the processor is not acknowledging a WOT condition.


----------



## TK (Jul 26, 2012)

There is a TPS. The AT software can test for TPS or fuel solenoid problems, along with the temp sensor to let you know if there is a problem with the electronics or elsewhere. It can also store a trouble code, haven't seen that yet though. 


And people act like previous to AT there never was a saw outta the box with problems....


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe it has a PPE detector cutoff thingy... and stuff. Sorry your new rig is acting up. I would be bumming. Russ:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 26, 2012)

TK said:


> There is a TPS. The AT software can test for TPS or fuel solenoid problems, along with the temp sensor to let you know if there is a problem with the electronics or elsewhere. It can also store a trouble code, haven't seen that yet though.
> 
> 
> And people act like previous to AT there never was a saw outta the box with problems....



I've personally seen several out of the box saws with some issues. But I could usually fix em with a screwdriver, some bubble gum and a stapler. 

I'm anxious to see if he gets her goin or it's gonna have to have a $200 decoder thingy...


----------



## mweba (Jul 26, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> No TPS? Are you sure? If you look at Mitch's screenshots of the diagnostics running it displays runtime at WOT. How would it know? Sounds like the processor is not acknowledging a WOT condition.



Ya don't you pay attention? :jester:


----------



## mweba (Jul 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I've personally seen several out of the box saws with some issues. But I could usually fix em with a screwdriver, some bubble gum and a stapler.
> 
> I'm anxious to see if he gets her goin or it's gonna have to have a $200 decoder thingy...



200 would be a heavy discount....


----------



## spike60 (Jul 26, 2012)

There is definitely a throttle sensor in there, and the diagnostic tool does perform a test on it. Also tests the temp sensor. It also shows the max carb temp of the last run, which should be quite high, especially in the clime you were cutting in.

You can't just put a carb on it without dumping the software into the AT module. Cleaning it wouldn't hurt. You never know if there's a little piece of something in there. But I'm thinking it could be sensor related. 

I'd send it right back to that dealer that sold it to you and let him figure it out. You know how these dealers can be. Don't let that guy off the hook. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## TK (Jul 26, 2012)

The carb temp on mine the last time I ran it was 123*F way up here in the frigid state of Maine (most people confuse us with Canada, no idea why?). It was approx. 85*F out that day. I don't run it for really long periods of time, and I'd say 20 cuts in the size wood you had in your vid would put yours pretty close to the same temp as mine if the outside conditions were similar. 

And I agree, it looks like a sensor like spike said.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 26, 2012)

spike60 said:


> ...I'd send it right back to that dealer that sold it to you and let him figure it out. You know how these dealers can be. Don't let that guy off the hook. :msp_sneaky:



Well, I know there are quality Husky dealers out there, you just have to look around to find a good one!


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 26, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Well, I know there are quality Husky dealers out there, you just have to look around to find a good one!



Some are closer than you think...


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I wouldn't get too touchy-feely with it, they might tell you to bugger off if you did want to take it back.
> 
> They'll see you monkey'd around inside and say you did something to it. :msp_sneaky:





Stihlman441 said:


> I know Brad that you are keep to fix it but what if its not fixable without changing something,coil,carb or what ever and you have to take it back,will they say bad luck you have fiddled with it and wont honer the warranty ?.
> Its a shame there has been so much hype and interest in this saw and the one you get is a flop.



I'm pretty sure this dealer's OK with me checking out the basics


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm pretty sure this dealer's OK with me checking out the basics



Wasn't sure how well you knew them or they knew you, so I figured I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 26, 2012)

have you tried basic saw mix oil like stihl mix ? it may have learned that from the factory and not be happy with the dirt bike type oils


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> On a serious note, I gotta ask if u checked the basics? Fuel line, filter and tank vent? How bout the decomp? It's definitely lean sounding. Could be the flux capicitor though...


I checked that stuff yesterday.



Andyshine77 said:


> From the video it does sound like it's not getting enough fuel. Maybe these saws only like the cold Scandinavian weather.


It might be aggrivated by the heat. My 346 is acting all crazy too. It won't hold a tune. It goes lean so I fatten it up. Then it goes crazy right and I lean it out. After it cooled off a little, the problem went away. I think the saws are just smarter than I am to be working in this heat!



Stihlman441 said:


> Its a shame there has been so much hype and interest in this saw and the one you get is a flop.


I hate it too. I'm sure it's a great saw, and want to give it a good report. For the first 20 cuts, I was quite impressed with it. Unless you're into ported saws, it would never leave you wanting for more out of a saw this size.



komatsuvarna said:


> Check the fuel line/ filter inside the tank! When I got mine it was tangled up inside the tank and the filter was about 2'' off the tank floor.....stationary :msp_confused:. It had to be installed like that cause they's no way it just wadded up like it was on its on. May not be the problem but might be worth a look see. I'd tend to think it's probably fuel related instead of spark...but just a guess.


I had the fuel line pulled out of the tank yesterday.



7sleeper said:


> Your chain is dull and loose. I know that was of no help. Sorry for your bad luck. Hope it works out for you. Does it run well when the tank is full?


I knew I should have put a disclaimer in there, lol. In this filthy wood, it's impossible to keep it tight. If he had a way to get rid of this wood, and if it wasn't in his yard, there's no way I'd be cutting this stuff. Fortunately, the other pile isn't full of sandy mud like this one!



Tzed250 said:


> No TPS? Are you sure? If you look at Mitch's screenshots of the diagnostics running it displays runtime at WOT. How would it know? Sounds like the processor is not acknowledging a WOT condition.


Guess I was sleeping in class when they went over that



Bluefish said:


> Maybe it has a PPE detector cutoff thingy... and stuff. Sorry your new rig is acting up. I would be bumming. Russ


Probably so! I'm just trying to survive, lol. I looked like a goon the way I was dress. Cutoff pants, long white socks, and Wellington boots. What a sight!



spike60 said:


> I'd send it right back to that dealer that sold it to you and let him figure it out. You know how these dealers can be. Don't let that guy off the hook. :msp_sneaky:


I wish I would have bought it from someone like you



TK said:


> The carb temp on mine the last time I ran it was 123*F way up here in the frigid state of Maine (most people confuse us with Canada, no idea why?). It was approx. 85*F out that day. I don't run it for really long periods of time, and I'd say 20 cuts in the size wood you had in your vid would put yours pretty close to the same temp as mine if the outside conditions were similar.
> 
> And I agree, it looks like a sensor like spike said.


Mine will probably read 223*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for all the input guys. We'll get it sorted out.............and ported


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> have you tried basic saw mix oil like stihl mix ? it may have learned that from the factory and not be happy with the dirt bike type oils



Where you sleeping in class too, lol? The first thing I did was dump the fuel and fill it with bottled SEF94 50:1.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Wasn't sure how well you knew them or they knew you, so I figured I'd throw it out there.



He's one of the good guys. You might even know him


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 26, 2012)

ill talk to my snap on guy ,see if he has a husky adaptor for my solus pro


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 26, 2012)

missing and hard starting or wouldnt even start when warm, were a few of the UK guys complaints last year.


----------



## mtrees (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine burped as I described in the other thread on initial starting. After 3 cuts I shut it down 10 minutes later restarted it and it screamed the rest of the evening.

Dealer informed me he performed the initial auto tune program. I can't verify that I had 1 of our drivers pick it up for me.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Dealer informed me he performed the initial auto tune program.



Does this require special equipment, or is there a reset function that can be performed?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

No luck with going through the carb again. I'll be boxing it up and sending away later today or tomorrow. We'll just call this a learning opportunity My guess...it's in the controller on the side of the carb. I found the TPS. It appears that there are a couple tiny magnets fixed to the end of the throttle shaft, and are sensed as they move past the controller bolted to the side of the carb.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm bored. The 550 isn't giving me any love, it's over 100* outside, cutting muddy/sandy wood is nothing less than work, I don't feel like going to the beach right now, no project saw scores this year....I think I'll take a nap in the recliner


----------



## mtrees (Jul 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Does this require special equipment, or is there a reset function that can be performed?



He explained to me 5 cuts under load full throttle. He also advised me that I may need to repeat when winter arrives.

This is just what my dealer explained resets the computer on my 562XP-550XP.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

That won't fix this problem. Maybe I should pull the battery leads for an hour

CHAIN SAW STIHL 20"

Stihl ms261 pro


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That won't fix this problem. Maybe I should pull the battery leads for an hour
> 
> CHAIN SAW STIHL 20"
> 
> Stihl ms261 pro



I've got a nice 346 you can borrow.......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mtrees (Jul 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That won't fix this problem. Maybe I should pull the battery leads for an hour
> 
> CHAIN SAW STIHL 20"
> 
> Stihl ms261 pro



Works to take the ol check engine light off for about 2 miles LOL


----------



## TK (Jul 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Does this require special equipment, or is there a reset function that can be performed?



The initial AT setup is something that can be done first thing then anytime it happens during use after that it will do it on it's own. It's the time cycling of use, 3-5 minutes straight without dropping below 8krpm and keeping a load on it throughout that period of time. This is off memory, it is stated in the owners manual exactly what the procedure is, think I got it close enough though :msp_biggrin:

But I think with the problem you're having, you won't be able to do it.


----------



## hamish (Jul 26, 2012)

Brad,

Get the auto tune out of your head, go back to basics, seems like fuel delivery, did you check your tank vent, yep its simple but the new ones especially in hot weather with the right humidity are terrible. 

Stop using higher octane fuel in the auto-tune saws, it tosses error codes, they like to drink 87-89 octane.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

hamish said:


> Brad,
> 
> Get the auto tune out of your head, go back to basics, seems like fuel delivery, did you check your tank vent, yep its simple but the new ones especially in hot weather with the right humidity are terrible.
> 
> Stop using higher octane fuel in the auto-tune saws, it tosses error codes, they like to drink 87-89 octane.



I went down that route. I cracked the cap plenty of times. No improvement. Fuel filter flows freely. Fuel line holds vacuum. Replaced the spark plug. I don't think it was the fuel. It ran perfectly for those first 20 cuts. It behaves no differently on SEF94.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Works to take the ol check engine light off for about 2 miles LOL



Or use the EFILive Flashscan V2


----------



## mtrees (Jul 26, 2012)

That sir I leave to my techs. Major storm just hit central Pa. Looks like time on new saws this weekend!!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I went down that route. I cracked the cap plenty of times. No improvement. Fuel filter flows freely. Fuel line holds vacuum. Replaced the spark plug. I don't think it was the fuel. It ran perfectly for those first 20 cuts. It behaves no differently on SEF94.



JMO I think the dealer you got it from with diagnostic tool is in order. 

By the way how long is a warranty now days? 

Last 2 new xp's I bought I told the local dealer not to worry about any warranty work on them. :msp_wink:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 26, 2012)

hamish said:


> Stop using higher octane fuel in the auto-tune saws, it tosses error codes, they like to drink 87-89 octane.



Really? I saw a demonstration where the diagnostic program listed the octane used 96 and the saw ran fine. BTW I though that was pretty neat. Sorry but I don't buy it, if the AT can't handle 89 to 100 octane it's a faulty system. I ran a 576AT on 98 octane non ethanol without any issues.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine runs like a champ on 93 octane ethanol laced fuel with H1R at 32:1. I believe Brad probably got a dud.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> By the way how long is a warranty now days?



Hopefully 2 hours and 1/2 tank of fuel:hmm3grin2orange: It's now drained, boxed up, and ready to head back.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I believe Brad probably got a dud.



Tell me it's not so!


----------



## TK (Jul 26, 2012)

And this is why we run saws stock before grinding into them  especially new models. Good thing she wasn't all done up and have to send it back for a replacement! Not that you'll get a replacement saw (maybe you will?) but that would suck!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

TK said:


> And this is why we run saws stock before grinding into them  especially new models. Good thing she wasn't all done up and have to send it back for a replacement! Not that you'll get a replacement saw (maybe you will?) but that would suck!



The modders nightmare:msp_ohmy::bang:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 26, 2012)

Brad, since it seems you have had trouble reporting about the TPS, I have some help for you. 

[video=youtube;Fy3rjQGc6lA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy3rjQGc6lA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Brad, since it seems you have had trouble reporting about the TPS, I have some help for you.


Yeah, can you get me another copy of that memo


----------



## TK (Jul 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The modders nightmare:msp_ohmy::bang:



On the other hand, the manufacturer may get some insight on what they can do in the future!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, I certainly didn't have the first 550XP, but I might have the first defective one, lol.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jul 26, 2012)

I do find it a bit interesting that there are some reports on AS of 562's being hard to start under some specific circumstances. I love the power and weight they offer, but will admit one thing I really LOVE about my M-Tronic is the utter ease with which it starts in all conditions. I'd love it if it was as "clean" and light at the new batch of AT's, but not if I had to give up my ease of use.


----------



## TK (Jul 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Well, I certainly didn't have the first 550XP, but I might have the first defective one, lol.



Winning!!!! 

Oh wait.... Maybe not?  

Had you even mm'd it yet? Or didn't get that far? I can't remember if you did that before you even cut with it or not.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

TK said:


> Winning!!!!
> 
> Oh wait.... Maybe not?
> 
> Had you even mm'd it yet? Or didn't get that far? I can't remember if you did that before you even cut with it or not.



I MMd it before it ever saw fuel.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, ya got her ported yet? :spam:


----------



## mweba (Jul 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Well, ya got her ported yet? :spam:



You extract so much pleasure from this. Been sniffin that argon to long me thinks 

Thrive AT100


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> You extract so much pleasure from this. Been sniffin that argon to long me thinks
> 
> Thrive AT100



LOL.... I gotta bust some chops.   

It sucks for B-Rad though. Id hate to drop good coin on a saw that petered out shortly thereafter. Bologna saw or not.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Well, ya got her ported yet? :spam:



I resorted to using my bologna 346:biggrin:


----------



## TK (Jul 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> LOL.... I gotta bust some chops.
> 
> It sucks for B-Rad though. Id hate to drop good coin on a saw that petered out shortly thereafter. Bologna saw or not.



Hey now, mines bologna! He got the olive loaf


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2012)

Did someone say "chops"? Hmmm, those should be good in the smoker!


----------



## young (Jul 26, 2012)

husky needs to come out with an android diag app and cable for times like these.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Brad, since it seems you have had trouble reporting about the TPS, I have some help for you.
> 
> [video=youtube;Fy3rjQGc6lA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy3rjQGc6lA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]



Great movie!!


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 27, 2012)

young said:


> husky needs to come out with an android diag app and cable for times like these.



How about a phone with an arm strap and wireless connection that keeps track of how the saw is running and the number of calories you have burnt up while cutting :cool2:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 27, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> How about a phone with an arm strap and wireless connection that keeps track of how the saw is running and the number of calories you have burnt up while cutting :cool2:



I need a pacemaker and a defibrillator added to the mix with the shape I'm in right now.:help:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 27, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I need a pacemaker and a defibrillator added to the mix, with the shape I'm in right now.:help:



???


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> ???



I'm out of shape.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 27, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm out of shape.



I feel your pain! Come down and help me finish this nasty wood up in the 100* Florida sunshine! Tuesday I didn't last 2 hours!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I feel your pain! Come down and help me finish this nasty wood up in the 100* Florida sunshine! Tuesday I didn't last 2 hours!



Well if it was January I'd surely consider the offer. I like warm weather but 100° is too hot to cut wood.:msp_blink:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 27, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well if it was January I'd surly consider the offer. I like warm weather but 100° is too hot to cut wood.:msp_blink:



No doubt about that!


----------



## redunshee (Jul 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wow, is this stuff bad. It's even worse than I thought. One tank of fuel and you have to file. The heat is brutal, and that was waiting until later in the evening. After only a couple hours, I was so winded I couldn't continue. It sucks being a wimpy desk jockey, lol.



From the nameplate on the smoker, might you be in the LoneStar state, Brad? If so , forgetaboutit! Way to hot to cut. In the 100's.
Bob


----------



## redunshee (Jul 27, 2012)

redunshee said:


> From the nameplate on the smoker, might you be in the LoneStar state, Brad? If so , forgetaboutit! Way to hot to cut. In the 100's.
> Bob



OOPs. Got to end of Thread and see ur in Florida. Ohw ell, just as hot.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I resorted to using my bologna 346:biggrin:



Funny thing is if this would have happened to a 346, anyone of us could have fixed it on the spot and kept cutting later on. :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 27, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Funny thing is if this would have happened to a 346, anyone of us could have fixed it on the spot and kept cutting later on. :msp_wink:



This is true!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm out of shape.



Round is a shape!

just kiddin...


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 27, 2012)

The 550's on the FedEx truck headed north, and I'm headed to Pensacola Beach


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 27, 2012)

I got scared about my 550 after this,,,,but I just got back from running another tank through it and It still . It's about too hot for me to cut much, but I plan on putting it through the ringer when it cools off some. Gots me lots of woods to buck .


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The 550's on the FedEx truck headed north, and I'm headed to Pensacola Beach



Stop at Landry's before the bridge and bring me back some food will ya? :spam::hmm3grin2orange:

Gosh I love that place!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 27, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Stop at Landry's before the bridge and bring me back some food will ya? :spam::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Gosh I love that place!



We've eaten there several times Matter of fact, we just drove by it.


----------



## TK (Jul 27, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Funny thing is if this would have happened to a 346, anyone of us could have fixed it on the spot and kept cutting later on. :msp_wink:



Maybe if you keep a spare coil on ya  the more I look at it the more I think it's the coil, not the AT unit.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 27, 2012)

I say it's in the sealed unit on the side of the carb, and related to the TPS. Anyone else?


----------



## TK (Jul 27, 2012)

I got an old 670 here doing pretty much the same thing. Popping the new coil on there tomorrow to see what happens. Acts identical to it... Lol we'll see what happens when you get the report!


----------



## Officer's Match (Jul 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I say it's in the sealed unit on the side of the carb, and related to the TPS. Anyone else?



Bologna past it's expiration date?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 28, 2012)

Brad,

As much as I would like to revel in the "I told you so" I just can't.
I sincerely hate that your saw let you down. 

I do know that it will be made right and come back to you running as well as the 346 that had to finish the job while the modern techno geek saw was making the return trip to the dealer to get plugged into the diagnostic techno geek gizmo.

I am really happy that you had an old school dinosaur saw with you that could step up to fill the void and keep you from having to make a return trip, even if it might not have run at optimum efficiency while making maximum power throughout its RPM range.

Give the fine people of Florida a sincere and heartfelt apology for the extra 2 parts per million of pollutants that you left in their air with that ancient smog belching 346 and they will undoubtedly forgive you and douse the fire under the tar kettle.

Be sure and let me know when you get the saw back, I really do want to get some trigger time on it before it quits again. It really looks to be a strong runner.....................when it runs right!


Mike


----------



## Officer's Match (Jul 28, 2012)

Glad you didn't revel Mike.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2012)

*Viewer Discretion Advised!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What a scary sight! This is after 5-6 hours this evening finishing up the wood pile. To say it was brutal is an understatement. There wasn't a dry stitch on me. My shorts were basically dripping wet. The 390XP never missed a beat all week. It's an amazing saw. Most of the time, the 346 ran great, but there were times when it acted really weird, and wouldn't hold a tune. I blamed it on the heat. I do plan on checking out out though. I didn't run the 372 at all. I wanted to get the run time on the 390, and it did not disappoint in the least.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2012)

I love this pic of Anna. She's with her cousin Ethan.





I can't take credit for taking this one. My BIL, Nevin, took it with my camera. Awesome pic!










I found a good looking lady on the beach too!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> What a scary sight! This is after 5-6 hours this evening finishing up the wood pile. To say it was brutal is an understatement. There wasn't a dry stitch on me. My shorts were basically dripping wet. The 390XP never missed a beat all week. It's an amazing saw. Most of the time, the 346 ran great, but there were times when it acted really weird, and wouldn't hold a tune. I blamed it on the heat. I do plan on checking out out though. I didn't run the 372 at all. I wanted to get the run time on the 390, and it did not disappoint in the least.



it's official. You're nuts!!!:msp_wink:




Looks like you cut a good bit, hope you don't pay for it the next few days. May I suggest Gatorade, it can do wonders.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 29, 2012)

It doesn't really look like much, but with the conditions, it was a plenty!


----------



## ptjeep (Jul 29, 2012)

Brad, is that a new 390? Did you sale your 395?


----------



## Scandy14 (Jul 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> What a scary sight! This is after 5-6 hours this evening finishing up the wood pile. To say it was brutal is an understatement. There wasn't a dry stitch on me. My shorts were basically dripping wet. The 390XP never missed a beat all week. It's an amazing saw. Most of the time, the 346 ran great, but there were times when it acted really weird, and wouldn't hold a tune. I blamed it on the heat. I do plan on checking out out though. I didn't run the 372 at all. I wanted to get the run time on the 390, and it did not disappoint in the least.



Welcome to my part of the world. The heat and humidity of NW Florida in July!!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like a good amount of wood to me, nice pics.


----------



## gcdible1 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Been doing a bit of the same...*

Glad to see ya working for a livin there Brad. lol. Ive been sweating myself to death here lately as well. Worked out a lil deal with a local guy hauling out all his wood from recent tree jobs. Mainly ash, which is great. I drop my dump trailer and after work go over and load wood. Problem is his jobsites whavent been going really well and i find myself being the ground guy moving piles of brush, and bucking and loading all the wood myself, even cutting stumps flush for him as he is supervising his guys. After working 8 hrs, then going out in the heat to do all this then going home and cutting it all down to firewood length sure makes a guy whooped. I certainly have a hard time complaining getting the free wood, but its making an old man outta me for sure.

I slapped a 25" RM2 chain on the 066 and have had great luck so far keeping it sharp. I know everybody hates the huge bumpers on the chain, but it sure lasts a ton longer than full chisel. I bought the chain for 14 bucks so Im pretty happy so far. Thinking of picking up some more new style RM as I think it will be worthwhile if I can find it for a decent price somewhere my dealer wants 34cents a dl. Full chisel dulls on me way too fast it seems.

Anyhow enough rambling, glad to see we both are sweating it out this summer.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 29, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> Brad, is that a new 390? Did you sale your 395?



Yes, I sold the 395 and bought a second 390. This one here is the original, with the original topend on it. The piped setup will go on the new one. This is the first time this saw really ever got worked. I'm quite impressed with it. I didn't even break out the 372!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 29, 2012)

bout time to break out the log splitter for the remainder of the vaca.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> What a scary sight! This is after 5-6 hours this evening finishing up the wood pile. To say it was brutal is an understatement. There wasn't a dry stitch on me. My shorts were basically dripping wet. The 390XP never missed a beat all week. It's an amazing saw. Most of the time, the 346 ran great, but there were times when it acted really weird, and wouldn't hold a tune. I blamed it on the heat. I do plan on checking out out though. I didn't run the 372 at all. I wanted to get the run time on the 390, and it did not disappoint in the least.



You're right that is plum skeery :msp_scared::msp_w00t:
I'm thinking of printing it out to see if it will keep the skeeters outta my small shop. Dog gone them skeeters are ruff!


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, I sold the 395 and bought a second 390. This one here is the original, *with the original topend on it. * The piped setup will go on the new one. This is the first time this saw really ever got worked. I'm quite impressed with it. I didn't even break out the 372!



the one we thought I FUBAR'd?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 29, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> the one we thought I FUBAR'd?



Yes sir! I thought I told you that I put a couple tanks of fuel through it a few weeks ago at home. I honed the bottom half of the cylinder, and all is fine. Those two little spots beside the bottom of the intake, basically disappeared. Looked great. I was very pleased to see that the NiSi wasn't blistered like I originally thought. Those two tanks at home, and then here are the total run time on it. I'd say it's quite broke in now! I bucked cut after cut after cut in this heat, and it never missed a beat.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 29, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> bout time to break out the log splitter for the remainder of the vaca.



Are you kidding!!!!!! No way, lol. We'll be heading home in the morning, back to work Tuesday morning.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Are you kidding!!!!!! No way, lol. We'll be heading home in the morning, back to work Tuesday morning.



LOL!! Back to work to get a break!

Busman's holiday!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you, whoever unstickied this.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Are you kidding!!!!!! No way, lol. We'll be heading home in the morning, back to work Tuesday morning.



lol.
Now how can you in good conscience, go back to work with all those logs unsplit?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 29, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> lol.
> Now how can you in good conscience, go back to work with all those logs unsplit?



*VERY *easily!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2012)

The 550 is back at the dealer as of this morning. So, we should find out soon what the problem was.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 31, 2012)

how do you like the 390 comparered to the 066 ?


----------



## spike60 (Jul 31, 2012)

OK boys, here's the doctor's report. Came up with error code #14: "The carb wants to provide more fuel than is possible at hi speed." Throttle, temp and fuel valve tests were all good. So, that leaves bad carb or air leak as possibilities. Brad put 32 minutes on the saw, so in my estimation, an air leak from the factory would have shown up right away. So we're looking at the carb. 

Fired up the saw to see and hear for myself what was going on. Saw would not rev past 13,000, mostly staying in the 12,700-12,800 range. Didn't sound too good and I didn't even bother trying to cut with it. Plugged it back in and using the diagnostic tool, reset the fuel settings to the factory default numbers and then cranked her up again. Now the thing wants to rev like it's supposed to, and it kept hitting the rev limiter. Couldn't even read it with the tach. I saw 16,000 flash a couple times, which must be the rev-boost looking for a limb to cut. :msp_wink: So, I took it out to the woods and ran a little less than half tank through it. Was cutting some 8"-9" ash and it went right through it and was holding 11,600 in the cut. So, it seems to be running fine for the most part. It did stall at idle a couple times, and there was a come and go hesitation coming off idle at first. Perhaps as the AT was adjusting itself from the factory default settings. Did a bunch of cuts on a 4" limb, and the rev-boost was evident, and mighty nice. Also, the error code did not reappear after I ran the saw. 

So, did I fix it? Maaaaybe. Wasn't comfortable with those couple of stalls. I'm going to call tech service again tomorrow and get his opinion on the whole thing. I did already order a new carb which I'll warranty, but it was probably too late to ship this afternoon. Since Brad isn't exactly around the corner from me, we don't want the saw accumulating frequent flier miles. So, we don't want to take any chances with the carb. BTW, there is a way to replace carbs on these things without having to program them. All ya gotta do is put the original AT unit on the new carb. 

I'm going to run it a bit more, and maybe compare it to mine for running characteristics.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2012)

Interesting. So, the real question is what caused the bad fuel settings in the first place? I appreciate the prompt service


----------



## spike60 (Jul 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Interesting. So, the real question is what caused the bad fuel settings in the first place? I appreciate the prompt service



Yeah, what caused it to wig out to begin with? I'm going to try and do a preasure test on this thing tomorrow, but there are no block off plates available yet, so i'll need to be creative.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Yeah, what caused it to wig out to begin with? I'm going to try and do a preasure test on this thing tomorrow, but there are no block off plates available yet, so i'll need to be creative.



As mentioned before, the muffler was modded before it was ever fueled. When I first started it, it had very poor throttle response. I put it to wood, and the throttle response corrected immediately. So, that only lasted as long as it took to warm it up and put it in wood for the first cut.

I then made 20 consecutive cuts in 8"-12" wood. It ran fawlessly for that entire time. On that 20th cut, while in the cut at WOT, it lost power. The saw would restart and idle perfectly. However, it wouldn't hardly rev at all. 

My first thought was that perhaps I had gotten bad fuel. I went and bought SEF94 50:1 but got no better results. The rest of the cut time was on this SEF94.

I thought perhaps it need to "learn". So, I tried cutting with it. It would seem to get better, but never come out of it.

It was then that I removed the carb, checked things over, and put it back together. It was still no better. I tried cutting with it, but it would never come out of it.

I then removed the carb again, this time spraying every little hole out with carb cleaner. I more carefully inspected the fuel lines as well. When I put it back together this time, it no longer wanted to idle high enough. The idle was smooth, but it would drop too low and die. Interestingly though, it would take 100% throttle, and bounce off the limiter. I thought I had it fixed and it simply needed to cut and learn the idle speed. As soon as I put it in wood, it fell off and ran horribly again. That's when I declared defeat and boxed it back up. 

Hope this helps any potential questions.


----------



## TK (Jul 31, 2012)

Will the 562 block offs work? I haven't looked yet, but everything looks so similar I just assumed.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 31, 2012)

When I took my saw out of the box I filled it with Motomix. I heat cycled the engine three times. Each new start took some coaxing to be able to rev. On the fourth start I cut cookies on a six inch log for about ten minutes. After letting the saw cool I cut for another ten minutes, and the AT seemed to be learning more each time. The only really weird occurance was when I fueled the saw with Amoco Ultimate w/Stihl ultra. On the hot restart the saw refused to take much throttle, acting like it was vapor locked. After using the primer bulb the engine finally cleaned up and ran normally.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> When I took my saw out of the box I filled it with Motomix. I heat cycled the engine three times. Each new start took some coaxing to be able to rev. On the fourth start I cut cookies on a six inch log for about ten minutes. After letting the saw cool I cut for another ten minutes, and the AT seemed to be learning more each time. The only really weird occurance was when I fueled the saw with Amoco Ultimate w/Stihl ultra. On the hot restart the saw refused to take much throttle, acting like it was vapor locked. After using the primer bulb the engine finally cleaned up and ran normally.



All good info. With a new model like this, it can be unclear what's normal, and what's not. Sounds like my initial startup was normal. Where it went bad, is still very unclear.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 31, 2012)

My saw had a bad hesitation on the first tank. On the seconds tank it was mostly gone, on the 3rd it was completly gone and runs like a champ. Had a couple hot start issues on the first couple tanks too, but havent in the last few outings. Really liking it!


----------



## TK (Jul 31, 2012)

All similar findings to mine also. The hot start deal is slower to fade with mine though - but I've been running in pretty hot temps. Then again so hasn't everybody else lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> My saw had a bad hesitation on the first tank. On the seconds tank it was mostly gone, on the 3rd it was completly gone and runs like a champ. Had a couple hot start issues on the first couple tanks too, but havent in the last few outings. Really liking it!



I really appreciate you guys kicking in with your experiences. That will not only help in getting my saw straightened out, but help the entire user community


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> As mentioned before, the muffler was modded before it was ever fueled. When I first started it, it had very poor throttle response. I put it to wood, and the throttle response corrected immediately. So, that only lasted as long as it took to warm it up and put it in wood for the first cut.
> 
> I then made 20 consecutive cuts in 8"-12" wood. It ran fawlessly for that entire time. On that 20th cut, while in the cut at WOT, it lost power. The saw would restart and idle perfectly. However, it wouldn't hardly rev at all.
> 
> ...



I didn't read all 12 pages before this, and you and spike certainly know much more than I do, 

but is it possible that the changes to the saw might have to be made somewhat gradually? 

Not really sure how much sense this makes sense in the context of autotune, but is it possible that the muffler mod was either too significant for the range of compensation or that the abrupt change in settings versus those from the factory prior to its being run led to these problems?

Could you be asking a layman to "learn" astrophysics?

Presumably sooner or later there is a minimum and maximum for the amount of fuel this thing will supply (and perhaps this range is less than that which would otherwise be governed by a carb of that size), and this could be exceeded?

Also I don't mean to rain on the parade to modify these saws or imply that they are not suitable for modification.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 31, 2012)

My 562xp had a few hot start issues and stalling at idle a few times but its all cleared up now. I think the user needs to learn right along with the AT about these issues.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I really appreciate you guys kicking in with your experiences. That will not only help in getting my saw straightened out, but help the entire user community



I put this page in the links thread in the 550XP Group.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I thought I had it fixed and it simply needed to cut and learn the idle speed. As soon as I put it in wood, it fell off and ran horribly again. That's when I declared defeat and boxed it back up.
> 
> Hope this helps any potential questions.



The diagnostic tool, (how about we call it the "DT"), showed that the error code happened twice while you had it. So, I imagine that the second instance was what you posted above. And it looks like it reappeared as soon as it hit the wood. 

I did a good 20-30 cuts and it was fine except for the stalling I mentioned. We'll get it sorted out tomorrow. I'm most anxious to hear what they think about resetting the fuel numbers and the problem seemingly going away. 

There is also something on the DT that's called a "master reset" that sends everything back to square one. But they caution that this should only be done after major work was done to the saw. Still a lot to learn, eh boys?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2012)

As odd as it may sound, it's kind of fun seeing what there is to be learned through this. We're just fortunate to have someone like yourself to help us along!


----------



## tsarna (Jul 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I then made 20 consecutive cuts in 8"-12" wood. It ran fawlessly for that entire time. On that 20th cut, while in the cut at WOT, it lost power. The saw would restart and idle perfectly. However, it wouldn't hardly rev at all.



Wild speculation:

Assuming the carb itself is has no obvious issue, to me it smells like an integer wrap bug in the AT controller. Either a variable or a term used in the fuel calculation increases past its maximum bound, and causes a wrap to 0 (or negative, depending on the type of calculation). At this point you get MUCH less fuel. Now AT wants to increase it even more, but actually delivering much less than it thinks it is. At some point it wrongly thinks it's wide open, and it's still not enough, so it reports "The carb wants to provide more fuel than is possible at hi speed."

Further, if the AT's "learnings" from this are stored, it could become a persistent problem until a full reset.

As to what caused it to get into this state in the first place, perhaps going from factory settings straight to MM and the weather conditions was too big of a leap? Imagine there is a calculation of the delta from current settings to new settings. Perhaps an engineer figured that they could never possibly change more than X amount given the maximum difference from factory defaults to max or min temperature, fuel, etc. But, with the MM it's greater than that, and the calculation wraps, and... 

If (big if) my theory is right, the saw is perfectly fine now and should never have the problem again. It would also suggest that one should run the saw in a bit before doing any mods.

If it ever happened again with another saw, and interesting test would be to swap the AT controller (only) into a known good saw and see if the problem follows.

Is it possible to do a reset without the diagnostic tool?


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 31, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Yeah, what caused it to *wig* out to begin with? .



Hmmmmm..... :spam:


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I then made 20 consecutive cuts in 8"-12" wood....





spike60 said:


> Brad put 32 minutes on the saw....




Dang, that thing is slow....:spam: 

   


All kidding aside, thanks for the update Bob. As bad as I dont like em, its pretty trick to hook it to a box and ur PC and figure it out.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 1, 2012)

I must agree with a few others here, I don't do any modding to a saw before I run at least a tank of fuel through it. I've done it twice now and I wasn't cool with it. If you mod a saw (in any way) before you run it, how do you know what you did helped or or hurt? + if an issues arises you know it wasn't something you did. I had a 576-AT that a member sent to me new, I never thought about a MM before it was ran. Thinking back the 576AT ran hot and a bit lean for the first tank or so, if I did a MM from the get go it may have been a problem. 

Here is a video of a 576-AT, it was the first time the saw was ever started. You can tell it was on the lean side at the beginning, at one point the saw was even idling way too high, but all was well after a few minutes of run time.

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1D4fBavdpI?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1D4fBavdpI?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object> 



Nevertheless this has been a good learning experience for everyone involved.


----------



## tsarna (Aug 1, 2012)

A semi-relevant story to my theory... I heard this a long time ago so I've probably got some of the details wrong, and I'm simplifying a bit, but...

The Swiss (Swedes? somebody...) agree to buy a bunch of tanks from Israel. Included in the purchase was a full training simulator (similar to the kind for planes, with hydraulic actuators for simulated motion, etc.)

Well, periodically, the Swiss soldiers in the simulator get the hell beat out of them, broken noses, etc. when the hydraulics go crazy and slam the simulator around. The Israelis defense contractors have never seen this before. They can't reproduce the problem on their simulators. They fly engineers in and try to catch it in the act. Volunteers are recruited to drive the simulator around with the danger of receiving not-so-simulated injuries... :msp_scared:

Long story short, it turned out to be an integer overflow problem.

The tank has a top speed of (lets say) 45mph, and the engineers chose a variable type that could comfortably represent that range of speeds. Let's say the variable can handle -48 to +48 or something. Being Israelis, they mainly worry about desert warfare and that's what they simulate, nice fairly flat deserts, and no problem.

But the Swiss worry about mountains, so they've loaded their simulators up with very hilly terrain. And guess what? Going down a long slope, the tank can easily get going faster than it's nominal top speed of 45mph. You start rolling down the hill, you hit 49mph and the variable wraps to -48mph instead -- and then the hydraulics try to simulate an instantaneous 96mph reverse acceleration!

So you have engineers making what seem like reasonable assumptions at the time (tanks can't go faster than their top speeds, carb tuning shouldn't need to change more than a certain amount all at once, etc), but when those assumptions get violated by unforseen circumstances, things can go weird pretty quickly.


Anyway, that's my two cents. It could be any number of problems, but if this came to me to investigate as a possible software problem, my spidey sense would be pointing me to look for an overflow first.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 1, 2012)

tsarna said:


> A semi-relevant story to my theory... I heard this a long time ago so I've probably got some of the details wrong, and I'm simplifying a bit, but...
> 
> The Swiss (Swedes? somebody...) agree to buy a bunch of tanks from Israel. Included in the purchase was a full training simulator (similar to the kind for planes, with hydraulic actuators for simulated motion, etc.)
> 
> ...



All of which means, they didn't thoroughly test their product in different environments. People are stubborn and engineers are people.


----------



## tsarna (Aug 1, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> All of which means, they didn't thoroughly test their product in different environments. People are stubborn and engineers are people.



I would say the problem is not so much that people are stubborn, but that people have limited imaginations and mental blind spots.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 1, 2012)

tsarna said:


> I would say the problem is not so much that people are stubborn, but that people have limited imaginations and mental blind spots.



Sounds like stubborn to me lol.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 1, 2012)

tsarna said:


> Wild speculation:
> 
> Assuming the carb itself is has no obvious issue, to me it smells like an integer wrap bug in the AT controller. Either a variable or a term used in the fuel calculation increases past its maximum bound, and causes a wrap to 0 (or negative, depending on the type of calculation). At this point you get MUCH less fuel. Now AT wants to increase it even more, but actually delivering much less than it thinks it is. At some point it wrongly thinks it's wide open, and it's still not enough, so it reports "The carb wants to provide more fuel than is possible at hi speed."
> 
> ...


How would this theory account for the fact that it ran perfectly for the first 20 cuts?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 1, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I must agree with a few others here, I don't do any modding to a saw before I run at least a tank of fuel through it. I've done it twice now and I wasn't cool with it. If you mod a saw (in any way) before you run it, how do you know what you did helped or or hurt? + if an issues arises you know it wasn't something you did. I had a 576-AT that a member sent to me new, I never thought about a MM before it was ran. Thinking back the 576AT ran hot and a bit lean for the first tank or so, if I did a MM from the get go it may have been a problem.
> 
> Nevertheless this has been a good learning experience for everyone involved.



Porting, yes. A muffler mod, no. A MM will *never* cause an issue with a typical carbed saw.


----------



## tsarna (Aug 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How would this theory account for the fact that it ran perfectly for the first 20 cuts?



Two possibilities I can think of:

One, I'm assuming AT operates over two or more kinds of intervals. Over the short term it does moment-to-moment adjustments, over the long term it does its "learning" and stores that information in persistent memory (eeprom, or more likely flash memory). The problem could be in that longer interval bit. Perhaps ~20 cuts is that interval, and when it went to store the information it'd learned, it miscalculated, and then started working from that bogus data.

The second is that the 21st cut needed just that much more fuel that pushed it over the edge -- the diameter was just that much larger, or the wood slightly tougher, or you pushed imperceptibly harder, or whatever (or some other parameter of the internal calculation was similarly right on the edge -- temperature, rpm, who knows). It'd be typical of this kind of bug for everything to work perfectly right up until you cross some invisible line, and then it instantly goes very wrong.

Or a third possibility is that I could be totally wrong.  For all we know it may not even be an AT issue.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 1, 2012)

Next time I run it, I'll do so in debug mode so that I can step through the code and watch all the parameter values Too bad there isn't a runtime stack trace log file!


----------



## tsarna (Aug 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Next time I run it, I'll do so in debug mode so that I can step through the code and watch all the parameter values Too bad there isn't a runtime stack trace log file!



Usually what happens when you enable the debug mode is that the problem vanishes...  :bang:


The other maddening thing that happens surprisingly often with debugging is that you think right away "oh, if it was bug X, it would explain this problem!" So you go looking for bug X and sure enough, you find it. It looks like it would explain exactly the issue you're seeing. So you fix it, and feel very satisfied with yourself for figuring it out so quickly...

Then you test and find the problem is still there :censored: Eventually it turns out there is some other bug too, and the first bug, while real, had nothing to do with it. :bang:

Software is fun...


----------



## mtrees (Aug 1, 2012)

Great discussion!! My 550 now is on tank 3 and has had it's first issue. The brake engaged and would not release??? I removed side cover and a spring and small pieces shot everywhere. I could not locate the spring or cover screws. My replacement has arrived and will be installing it this afternoon and making a few cookies.

The small cover that keeps the spring and arm for the brake apparently cracked. 1 of the screws were missing. I just wanted to clarify that it was not the two captive nuts on the cover.


----------



## mweba (Aug 1, 2012)

Hit Spike for me if you can, gentlemen. I tried and failed due to an apparent momentary dyslexic condition 

Great thread!


----------



## nmurph (Aug 1, 2012)

mweba said:


> Hit Spike for me if you can, gentlemen. I tried and failed due to an apparent momentary dyslexic condition
> 
> Great thread!



You mean your delta variable was outside the proscribed range????


----------



## mweba (Aug 1, 2012)

nmurph said:


> You mean your delta variable was outside the proscribed range????



Umm, Yes. :censored:




Wish I could hook that DT up to my brain some days


----------



## spike60 (Aug 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How would this theory account for the fact that it ran perfectly for the first 20 cuts?



I'm still thinking it's just the carb. We are all naturally going to be quick to think problems are the somehow related to the AT stuff, but we still have to consider all of the other variables that you'd have to deal with in any saw.

I tried the saw today, and I noticed that the primer really doesn't fill and firm up like it's supposed to. I've run into this on a few 346's, and that has usually meant that a new carb was in order. The saw doesn't want to idle consistantly. It will hold at 2700-2800 and then just quit.

Edit: I should also add that a screwed up carb like that could certainly be what generated the failure code. 

The carb did ship yesterday from SC, meaning it should be here tomorrow. Supposed to be freaking 93+ tomorrow so I'm going to be fortunate enough to be able to duplicate Brad's comfortable running environment. :msp_scared:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 1, 2012)

I noticed the priming issue once after putting it back together. I thought I had done something wrong, so took it back apart and looked for something wrong. I found nothing, put it back together, and it instantly took a prime. That's how I left it. So, it must be an intermittent issue.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 1, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> .....
> 
> Presumably sooner or later there is a minimum and maximum for the amount of fuel this thing will supply (and perhaps this range is less than that which would otherwise be governed by a carb of that size), and this could be exceeded?
> 
> Also I don't mean to rain on the parade to modify these saws or imply that they are not suitable for modification.



Surely there will be a limit somewhere - another challenge for the ones that modify saws!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Porting, yes. A muffler mod, no. A MM will *never* cause an issue with a typical carbed saw.



I agree, but a MM can give you huge gains on most saws, on a few you gain little to nothing. Having a true starting point is just something I prefer.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 1, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I tried the saw today, and I noticed that the primer really doesn't fill and firm up like it's supposed to. I've run into this on a few 346's, and that has usually meant that a new carb was in order. The saw doesn't want to idle consistantly. It will hold at 2700-2800 and then just quit.:



Bob my NE-346 had a bad carb out of the box, it wouldn't hold an idle tune for anything, WOT was fine. Ended up popping in a new carb and it's ran like a beast ever since.:cool2:


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 1, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Bob my NE-346 had a bad carb out of the box, it wouldn't hold an idle tune for anything, WOT was fine. Ended up popping in a new carb and it's ran like a beast ever since.:cool2:






YES
IT
HAS!!!
One danged nice saw!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Mike, you know what I'm going to tell you if it was a bad carb now don't you?:biggrin:


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 2, 2012)

Chainsaws with ecu's. What a bright idea. I just cant even believe that. How Ironic that it cant stay running for a full tank. Complicated, expensive, and unreliable just like the 4 stroke 2 strokes. . 
Are they monkeying with the pro saws too? "Aaa, hold on boss whilst I hook my lap top up to my saw, gotta check fuel delivery and ignition curve. oops the gas on my freshly cleaned air filter is giving a false AF reading. let me tap some keys. Do you know if the chainsaw dyno is open today?"


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Mike, you know what I'm going to tell you if it was a bad carb now don't you?:biggrin:





I would imagine you are going to tell me I was right all along and adding more things to complicate diagnosis sucks!
Doesn't matter WHAT you tell me!
The fact is, you still had to ship it halfway across the country to find out.


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2012)

Blah, blah, blah


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 2, 2012)

056 kid said:


> Chainsaws with ecu's. What a bright idea. I just cant even believe that. How Ironic that it cant stay running for a full tank. Complicated, expensive, and unreliable just like the 4 stroke 2 strokes. .
> Are they monkeying with the pro saws too? "Aaa, hold on boss whilst I hook my lap top up to my saw, gotta check fuel delivery and ignition curve. oops the gas on my freshly cleaned air filter is giving a false AF reading. let me tap some keys. Do you know if the chainsaw dyno is open today?"



Cars with fuel injection & catalytic converters too?? What's this world coming to???


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 2, 2012)

And tractsoin control,ABS,stability control,air bags whats next,will it be fuel injection auto tune saws O dear.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> ...whats next,will it be fuel injection auto tune saws O dear.



Bring it on!


----------



## TK (Aug 2, 2012)

That's right I forgot, non-AT saws never break down!!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 2, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> And tractsoin control,ABS,stability control,air bags whats next,will it be fuel injection auto tune saws O dear.


Stihl TS500I cutoff saw. Electronic fuel injection.On sale now


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Bring it on!



Brad what are you going to do without your little buddy orange screwdriver and the hours per day saved not fiddling with tuning.


----------



## mweba (Aug 2, 2012)

The may be valueable some day. Kids will stare at them like phone booths....




DSC_0208 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't worry they will conect via bluetooth with their i phone....

7


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 2, 2012)

056 kid said:


> Chainsaws with ecu's. What a bright idea. I just cant even believe that. How Ironic that it cant stay running for a full tank. Complicated, expensive, and unreliable just like the 4 stroke 2 strokes. .
> Are they monkeying with the pro saws too? "Aaa, hold on boss whilst I hook my lap top up to my saw, gotta check fuel delivery and ignition curve. oops the gas on my freshly cleaned air filter is giving a false AF reading. let me tap some keys. Do you know if the chainsaw dyno is open today?"





mikefunaro said:


> Cars with fuel injection & catalytic converters too?? What's this world coming to???





Stihlman441 said:


> And tractsoin control,ABS,stability control,air bags whats next,will it be fuel injection auto tune saws O dear.



We all have our governments to thanks for this. As everyone knows, chainsaw users are too stupid to manage themselves so the government has to step in do it for you.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 2, 2012)

7sleeper said:


> Don't worry they will conect via bluetooth with their i phone....
> 
> 7



My Brother has a bluetooth OBD II scanner in his car. Real time diagnostics display on his smartphone. He changed an 02 sensor then we went for a drive to make sure it was working. He configured it to display two real time graphs showing each of the two 02 sensors and I got watch the replaced sensor come to life as the engine got warm. I was speechless.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 2, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> My Brother has a bluetooth OBD II scanner in his car. Real time diagnostics display on his smartphone. He changed an 02 sensor then we went for a drive to make sure it was working. He configured it to display two real time graphs showing each of the two 02 sensors and I got watch the replaced sensor come to life as the engine got warm. I was speechless.







It sure is a mystery to me how in the hell we ever got anywhere before all that techno geek crap!!!

But we did!


Mike


----------



## TK (Aug 2, 2012)

I will not say AT or mtronic or EFI is the way to go.... But it's the way we're going. You can embrace it, or go back to enjoying 4 wheel drum brakes (non power assist), manual steering, double clutching, "tuneups", etc etc in your car/truck..... Who here has a daily that's carbureted, crank windows, bare bones, no technology inside - simply because they can't stand the forward progress? 

Does the old stuff work? It sure does. No doubt. But to deny the inevitable is foolish IMO.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 2, 2012)

TK said:


> I will not say AT or mtronic or EFI is the way to go.... But it's the way we're going. You can embrace it, or go back to enjoying 4 wheel drum brakes (non power assist), manual steering, double clutching, "tuneups", etc etc in your car/truck..... Who here has a daily that's carbureted, crank windows, bare bones, no technology inside - simply because they can't stand the forward progress?
> 
> Does the old stuff work? It sure does. No doubt. But to deny the inevitable is foolish IMO.



Okay, to compare an automobile to a chainsaw is absurd. My fox body mustang is fuel injected, a 30 lb injector feeds each cylinder, all 8 of them. It runs real good too, Now I could swap the intake etc for an good old victor jr with a good 650 cfm carb and probably make slightly more power, less fuel economy, and less driveability but not much. A single cylinder 2 stroke needs engine control programs like I need another hole in my head. Now if a guy wanted to force feed a larger water cooled 2 stroke like say a 250cc in a 3 wheeler there might be some validity in all the technology applied. Until then, a venturi carb with a few screws in it will work fine. Do you think a pro saw that lives in the back of a crummy open to the elements has any business being jammed full of electronics? What is going to happen when the entire powerhead is engulfed a few dozen gallons of pitch water. If it is enough to foul the points on an old 125 McC, I can imagine that it could kaput a techno saw. All you have to do is dry the points on the old McC and get back to work. So do I take my techno saw to the saw diagnostic technitian while a 3/4 sawed up tree is waving around in the woods? Will I have to replace sensors and computer chips? You know pro saws account for a good portion of sales, and I am taking a wild guess when I say, the pros are not going to have that ####. end of story. If it means perpetuating older saws well that's exactly what we will do. 
They got video games in my chainsaw! That's what that little thing looks like, a video game..


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 2, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> We all have our governments to thanks for this. As everyone knows, chainsaw users are too stupid to manage themselves so the government has to step in do it for you.



Oh, I dunno...

Maybe they're just tryin' to keep us from 'getting complacent out here'.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 2, 2012)

056 kid said:


> Okay, to compare an automobile to a chainsaw is absurd. My fox body mustang is fuel injected, a 30 lb injector feeds each cylinder, all 8 of them. It runs real good too, Now I could swap the intake etc for an good old victor jr with a good 650 cfm carb and probably make slightly more power, less fuel economy, and less driveability but not much. A single cylinder 2 stroke needs engine control programs like I need another hole in my head. Now if a guy wanted to force feed a larger water cooled 2 stroke like say a 250cc in a 3 wheeler there might be some validity in all the technology applied. Until then, a venturi carb with a few screws in it will work fine. Do you think a pro saw that lives in the back of a crummy open to the elements has any business being jammed full of electronics? What is going to happen when the entire powerhead is engulfed a few dozen gallons of pitch water. If it is enough to foul the points on an old 125 McC, I can imagine that it could kaput a techno saw. All you have to do is dry the points on the old McC and get back to work. So do I take my techno saw to the saw diagnostic technitian while a 3/4 sawed up tree is waving around in the woods? Will I have to replace sensors and computer chips? You know pro saws account for a good portion of sales, and I am taking a wild guess when I say, the pros are not going to have that ####. end of story. If it means perpetuating older saws well that's exactly what we will do.
> They got video games in my chainsaw! That's what that little thing looks like, a video game..



I always took you for a ford guy. Worst case scenario confirmed. 

Timber fallers will use the best tool for the job. The best tool available is now an AT/MT saw. We are at the second generation of the technology and it's getting pretty good. How many fallers do you know that still lug a points saw out to the woods? There are plenty enough old parts to keep them running, so it's totally feasible if someone wanted to do it. Do you know anyone dropping timber for a living with an 056? I wonder why they all switch to the best available new saw when it arrives?


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 2, 2012)

TK said:


> *I will not say AT or mtronic or EFI is the way to go.... But it's the way we're going. You can embrace it, or go back to enjoying 4 wheel drum brakes (non power assist), manual steering, double clutching, "tuneups", etc etc in your car/truck..... Who here has a daily that's carbureted, crank windows, bare bones, no technology inside - simply because they can't stand the forward progress*?
> 
> Does the old stuff work? It sure does. No doubt. But to deny the inevitable is foolish IMO.




I don't drive one of those, but it is simply because I can't get one!
Let me get my hands on a clean old 72-77 Dodge and I would be on it like a duck on a junebug!
I do have the closest thing I can get to it.
99 Dodge diesel rubber floor mats, 5 speed, crank windows, seats that you have to adjust yourself, and it STILL has more wiring than my house!

Progress my .......................................foot!
Just more junk to go wrong and need repair.


Mike


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 2, 2012)

You know what I do know Zombiechopper? I know that a 660 or a 390 or any of their their brothers smaller or larger are right as rain out in the woods, ported properly they are about all a guy could ask for. I don't actually know of any cutters who prefer the new saws like the 441 or the 576 or whatever, why is that? could it be that the need for excessive technology is not there? for the guy who owns saws because he likes to mess with them, yea techno is fun and cool. When you are more concerned with making bread and making it home every day, the tried & true is exactly that. . . The McC reference was just to help illustrate that simplicity is just the better option in some situations. and btw, a strong 56 mag is still fully capable of dominating in the woods, it may not be as new or fun and all that ####, but it will pull wood, and it will do it simply. .


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 2, 2012)

056 kid said:


> You know what I do know Zombiechopper? I know that a 660 or a 390 or any of their their brothers smaller or larger are right as rain out in the woods, ported properly they are about all a guy could ask for. I don't actually know of any cutters who prefer the new saws like the 441 or the 576 or whatever, why is that? could it be that the need for excessive technology is not there? for the guy who owns saws because he likes to mess with them, yea techno is fun and cool. When you are more concerned with making bread and making it home every day, the tried & true is exactly that. . . The McC reference was just to help illustrate that simplicity is just the better option in some situations. and btw, a strong 56 mag is still fully capable of dominating in the woods, it may not be as new or fun and all that ####, but it will pull wood, and it will do it simply. .



so why did the cutters switch to 440/460/660 or 372/385/390? The saws that came before could have been rebuilt and kept in service, or as you say if they 'demanded' it they would have kept being made. Fact is, technology improved and the end users gradually switched to the better saws. We are just starting to see a change to two new technologies (strato and electronics) and the fallers will gradually change. One day they will be saying what a pain it used to be to tune a carb all the time and will be glad for how much less fuel they have to lug around. The sky ain't falling


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 2, 2012)

Na, na. any cutter who #####es about tuning a carb or toting some extra gas is likely to get ridiculed right out of the woods. Starting with the 064, that design has been around for how long now??? How come the 44 & the 66 used the same design? Why not shoot for the sky and advance already? Probably because there is absolutely no need.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 2, 2012)

So we should just stop all attempts to make things better? Glad this wasn't the prevailing attitude 100 yrs ago...or 200 yrs ago, or 2000 years ago, or yesterday...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 2, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> So we should just stop all attempts to make things better? Glad this wasn't the prevailing attitude 100 yrs ago...or 200 yrs ago, or 2000 years ago, or yesterday...



BS!!!! I still want to take a crap outside when it's 10° I don't need no AC when it's 100° and that's it no more internet, phone, radio or any of that new fangled stuff called electricity. Later boys off to my cave for the night.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 2, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> So we should just stop all attempts to make things better? Glad this wasn't the prevailing attitude 100 yrs ago...or 200 yrs ago, or 2000 years ago, or yesterday...





Andyshine77 said:


> BS!!!! I still want to take a crap outside when it's 10° I don't need no AC when it's 100° and that's it no more internet, phone, radio or any of that new fangled stuff called electricity. Later boys off to my cave for the night.:msp_biggrin:



A bit off topic, but here I go anyhow. 

Are things really better though? Before indoor plumbing, u just crapped. U didnt worry if it it was in an outhouse, or behind the bushes. Before AC, there was a lot less pansies around. It used to be common place to cut tobacco around here in grade school and high school, but now the kids just want to sit in the AC and play their ###########s, so the farmers have to bring immigrants in to do it, who coincidently, where they live, dont have AC, indoor plumbing, etc. etc. and are more than happy to come cut it. 

I still know several folks who prefer not to have TV, air conditioning, cell phones or any of the "new fangled" stuff, and are 100% happy. 

Now before anybody jumps to conclusions, I do have AC, Internet, a cell phone and I usually poop in a toilet. But thats not to say I havent dropped a load behind a stump a time or two.  

I guess what im trying to say is there are alot of things that we just "have to have" that only make us lazy in the long run.



Oh yea...Chainsaw.....


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 2, 2012)

How is adding a computer to a chainsaw making it better? And further more who verifies improvement? I know the diminishing exhaust port size on stihls has not advanced them in any field besides a decibel test. . The computer has been incorporated on the same principal IMO. The government must be satisfied before any kind of advances can be done. If it where all about making a chainsaw as powerful and light as possible don't you think we would all be running 80cc saws with power level & delivery close to or on par with a woods ported 80cc dirt bike.Hell a 65cc would pull a 42'' bar like no saw has ever done. Why not? Biggest difference would be the bike being water cooled. The dirt bike is already gone, unfortunately for the epa a chainsaw is too small to just slap a 4 stroke into so the options are slim. Given that I cut down trees for a living, I am constantly working to improve my skill level. I would say that my brain throughly enjoys improving things and general improvement on all levels.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 2, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> A bit off topic, but here I go anyhow.
> 
> Are things really better though? Before indoor plumbing, u just crapped. U didnt worry if it it was in an outhouse, or behind the bushes. Before AC, there was a lot less pansies around. It used to be common place to cut tobacco around here in grade school and high school, but now the kids just want to sit in the AC and play their ###########s, so the farmers have to bring immigrants in to do it, who coincidently, where they live, dont have AC, indoor plumbing, etc. etc. and are more than happy to come cut it.
> 
> ...



The issue I have is hypocrisy, and was at the root of what I was trying to say. Most who claim to be tough can't live without AC for a few hours let alone a few days. I know what's uncomfortable, but I have the ability like most do to live in comfort. Choosing to live the hard way when you have other options is, well, not swift.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 2, 2012)

well, from many accounts a 441 CM is the strongest stock 70cc ever built. It makes optimum power all of the time. 

Many say the same thing about a stock 562 

Strato made more torque, and added a smidge of weight. Somehow, the electronic fuel systems have added power and they are now shaving the weight back. More power than the previous generation they replaced, while also satisfying the government by lowering emissions and increasing fuel efficiency. More power, more torque, same or less weight on the newest saws, epa compliant, and self tuning. What is not to like??


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 2, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> well, from many accounts a 441 CM is the strongest stock 70cc ever built. It makes optimum power all of the time.



Not from my account.....


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 2, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Not from my account.....



you have 'biased opinion' :spam:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 2, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Not from my account.....



The 441-CM is quite strong out of the box, but so is the 567AT. Now is it the strongest 70cc saw? maybe, maybe not, I really don't care because it's a poorly designed saw, with or without the auto tune function.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 2, 2012)

Whats not to like? Rewind a few pages and discover the brand new saw that died on it's first tank. The man with the saw is not stupid, look at the trouble it presented him with. Why would I want to try and make a living with that? 
Since you live where you live, I want to know where you spend so much quality time testing these new saws? You got a lot of stump time do you?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 2, 2012)

441 is probably not the best example since it's heavy and bulky. But it sure has balls. 

I see the 562/550 as the 2nd gen of this technology. They shaved the weight, gained some power and have a much better design. 

Either way, my point is that there definitely is a point to adding the electronics. The saws seem to make more power on top of the other benefits.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 2, 2012)

056 kid said:


> Whats not to like? Rewind a few pages and discover the brand new saw that died on it's first tank. The man with the saw is not stupid, look at the trouble it presented him with.  Why would I want to try and make a living with that?
> Since you live where you live, I want to know where you spend so much quality time testing these new saws? You got a lot of stump time do you?



R U talking to me?


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 2, 2012)

No, the zombie cutter. .


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2012)

056 kid said:


> Whats not to like? Rewind a few pages and discover the brand new saw that died on it's first tank. The man with the saw is not stupid, look at the trouble it presented him with. Why would I want to try and make a living with that?



If it turns out to be a bad carb, then it has nothing at all to do with the new electronic technology. That can, and has happened to any saw out there.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2012)

Keep it civil guys We have some strong opinions here, and I respect that.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> If it turns out to be a bad carb, then it has nothing at all to do with the new electronic technology. That can, and has happened to any saw out there.



Well that gives a guy some hope. Still though, If you leave a 660 and the latest & greatest out in the elements for a week or 3, is that ecu saw going to fire up like that 660 will? Will months of that ruin the electronics in that new saw? It won't do any harm to the 660's guts.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2012)

056 kid said:


> Well that gives a guy some hope. Still though, If you leave a 660 and the latest & greatest out in the elements for a week or 3, is that ecu saw going to fire up like that 660 will? Will months of that ruin the electronics in that new saw? It won't do any harm to the 660's guts.



Honestly, I think these electonically controlled carbs will be fantastic for the typical user. What's better than having a saw that's always perfectly tuned? 

To answer your question, there's very little to this stuff, and it's all sealed. No different really than an electronic ignition coil.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Keep it civil guys We have some strong opinions here, and I respect that.



it's like a line in the sand. 

Guys get afraid of change, even young ones that should be more adaptable. We live in a world of rapid advancements. The ability to deal with and adapt to changing conditions is a life skill far more important in this day and age than it ever was in the past. Go with the flow, learn to work with what is coming.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 2, 2012)

sounDing bluE. But I digress. I will be interested when I can fall a tree with a lazer beam, then adjust the reach and limb it up without taking a step. God that sounds boring though. .


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Aug 2, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 3, 2012)

My only AT saw experience (so far) was on Forrest Wright's 562XP at the spring GTG.

It had already cut 200 loads, and only had a simple MM.

That little saw, with a 28" bar, flat ass hauled the mail! There were others there that were equally as impressed, that have/do make a living in the woods.

It made me into a believer fer sure. . . I won't hate on these new gen saws.

Think about the first few runs of most everything, they're usually buggy. Buy gen-5 stuff, and the bugs are generally gone.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2012)

Did the new carb come in yesterday?


----------



## spacemule (Aug 3, 2012)

Brad reminds me of another guy on here a few years ago--always had a penchant for finding bent rods, poor performing saws, etc. etc., all the while reengineering and modifying the things before they're even fired. I suppose this is entertaining, but fewer problems exist with sensible people in the real world.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 3, 2012)

I've modded plenty of stuff before running it first. 

The unreasonable man is the root of successful change.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 3, 2012)

Some kind of hang up down in SC, and the carb just shows "out for pick" as of this morning. So, we gotta wait til after the weekend for the big mystery. Would have been better if they didn't even have one and I'd be able to weisel a replacement saw out of them.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2012)

spacemule said:


> Brad reminds me of another guy on here a few years ago--always had a penchant for finding bent rods, poor performing saws, etc. etc., all the while reengineering and modifying the things before they're even fired. I suppose this is entertaining, but fewer problems exist with sensible people in the real world.



Must be miserable living in the skin of such a miserable person! Go take your meds.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Some kind of hang up down in SC, and the carb just shows "out for pick" as of this morning. So, we gotta wait til after the weekend for the big mystery. Would have been better if they didn't even have one and I'd be able to weisel a replacement saw out of them.


But inquiring minds demand that we know what was wrong with this one


----------



## mweba (Aug 3, 2012)

Another thing to keep in mind, turns out the carb was bad and the software tried to compensate for it. The saw would hardly run due to error coding out due to the issue. Now take the regular guy that gets a 346 with a bad carb. The saw more then likely would have still pulled in the wood and leaned out on the high side burning up the piston. If the operator was clever enough to recognize the difference between rev limiter and four stroking, he may have tried to adjust it out which would have also led to an engine issue down the road. This of course is a speculation but a highly plausible one. 

Also if said 346 carb was bad out of the box, probability would be that the dealer would have to order it anyway. Which puts you right back to waiting regardless.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Must be miserable living in the skin of such a miserable person! Go take your meds.



If it helps you sleep better at night to think I'm miserable, you go right ahead sunshine.

Ever notice how defensive people get when someone speaks the truth? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Aug 3, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> I've modded plenty of stuff before running it first.
> 
> The unreasonable man is the root of successful change.



In a few cases, yes. In the vast majority, they're just a source of wasted time and effort. :msp_tongue:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2012)

spacemule said:


> If it helps you sleep better at night to think I'm miserable, you go right ahead sunshine.
> 
> Ever notice how defensive people get when someone speaks the truth? :hmm3grin2orange:


No. It's just that it's disgusting to see someone as yourself that just loves to constantly try to tear others down. Even if what you say were true, it's still a sign that you're a disturbed individual.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> No. It's just that it's disgusting to see someone as yourself that just loves to constantly try to tear others down. Even if what you say were true, it's still a sign that you're a disturbed individual.



No, I'm just brutally honest, and you can't handle it. That's why it's "disgusting" to you. I give more compliments than criticisms around here. If what *you* said were true, I'd have been banned a long time ago. That's a fact.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 3, 2012)

spacemule said:


> In a few cases, yes. In the vast majority, they're just a source of wasted time and effort. :msp_tongue:


who cares if he modded his saw before running it. Does it affect you. I don't agree with everything everyone does but I don't feel that I have to call them out on it either. If everyone was the same this world would suck. I think brad is a pretty good guy myself. I've had a couple conversations with him and he seems to have great knowledge. So who cares if someone mods a saw new or after 100 tanks ? I had my 261 ported before I ever put a drop of fuel in it.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 3, 2012)

spacemule said:


> No, I'm just brutally honest, and you can't handle it. That's why it's "disgusting" to you. I give more compliments than criticisms around here. If what *you* said were true, I'd have been banned a long time ago. That's a fact.





You are brutal!


Not so convinced on the honest part.
Brad takes CONSTRUCTIVE criticism better than anyone I know.
Your type of criticism is rarely constructive.


You are quick to point out that he finds a lot of stuff that is whacked.
What you didn't mention is the fact that he has been inside more saws than the entire families of MOST people have ever seen.
It really is a shame that your obvious intelligence is wasted being such a butthead.
You are part of our community though and we like having you around.....in spite of yourself.


Mike


----------



## mtrees (Aug 3, 2012)

Brad, 

I would like very much to contact you about a couple of my saws???


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Brad,
> 
> I would like very much to contact you about a couple of my saws???



I'm a PM away


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> It really is a shame that your obvious intelligence is wasted being such a butthead.



That's the sad part. I think you're probably a smart guy. You just have some serious attitude issues. Thanks for the kind words Mike. You're a true friend. No one shoots any straighter than you do, but I know it comes from a heart that cares, and is truely honest, not just hiding a bad attitude and calling it honesty.


----------



## Walt41 (Aug 3, 2012)

I was reading this thread thinking how bad it was for Brad to not get to use his new saw on vacation, how could it get worse?...then the lawyer wannabe showed up.


----------



## hamish (Aug 3, 2012)

spike60 said:


> The diagnostic tool, (how about we call it the "DT"), showed that the error code happened twice while you had it. So, I imagine that the second instance was what you posted above. And it looks like it reappeared as soon as it hit the wood.



Go back through Brads post......

Code 14, usually an air leak ala inlet pipe crack like on the 576, and also triggered by higher octane fuels, have had several 555 pinging code 14 and a simple 87 pump gas cured it.

See if you can get the code to show up again.

If the carbs been off and cleaned or diaphram changes its time to do the master reset, its deemed major work, i know sounds stupid but removal of any component and replacement of same said component is "major work".

Its a defiante learning curve, especially when some of the helpfull tools aren't available yet, so save any bad carbs to make proper block offs, for the big ole thumb pressing and closing a hole hides cracks in the inlet.


----------



## tsarna (Aug 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> If it turns out to be a bad carb, then it has nothing at all to do with the new electronic technology. That can, and has happened to any saw out there.



Absolutely. For the purposes of my wild speculation, I was assuming it was a software issue because it amused me to think about what kind of bugs could cause the problem. But (as I believe I stated before) I'm not convinced it's AT related, or that it's even the most likely cause.

Just because it's got new technology and is throwing a failure code doesn't mean the new tech _caused_ the failure. 

It sucks to get a saw and have it start throwing error codes right away, but you can't assume the alternative is "get saw that works fine". Maybe the alternative is that you still get a lemon, but it tells you about its problems by blowing up. I'd rather have the error codes!

That said, wether or not it turns out to have anything at all to do with AT, personally I still think it would be a good idea to run an AT saw for a bit before messing with it. I don't know whether it's necessary or not, but it can't hurt. Plus for mods on any saw, isn't it nice to have a baseline, and make sure it's not an obvious lemon before you invest time in it?


----------



## TK (Aug 3, 2012)

056 kid said:


> Okay, to compare an automobile to a chainsaw is absurd. My fox body mustang is fuel injected, a 30 lb injector feeds each cylinder, all 8 of them. It runs real good too, Now I could swap the intake etc for an good old victor jr with a good 650 cfm carb and probably make slightly more power, less fuel economy, and less driveability but not much. A single cylinder 2 stroke needs engine control programs like I need another hole in my head. Now if a guy wanted to force feed a larger water cooled 2 stroke like say a 250cc in a 3 wheeler there might be some validity in all the technology applied. Until then, a venturi carb with a few screws in it will work fine. Do you think a pro saw that lives in the back of a crummy open to the elements has any business being jammed full of electronics? What is going to happen when the entire powerhead is engulfed a few dozen gallons of pitch water. If it is enough to foul the points on an old 125 McC, I can imagine that it could kaput a techno saw. All you have to do is dry the points on the old McC and get back to work. So do I take my techno saw to the saw diagnostic technitian while a 3/4 sawed up tree is waving around in the woods? Will I have to replace sensors and computer chips? You know pro saws account for a good portion of sales, and I am taking a wild guess when I say, the pros are not going to have that ####. end of story. If it means perpetuating older saws well that's exactly what we will do.
> They got video games in my chainsaw! That's what that little thing looks like, a video game..



You make no valid points.


----------



## naturelover (Aug 4, 2012)

If you really want to fix it, buy an M-Tronic.... otstir: :jester:






On that thought and just curiosity, why is the learning procedure on the Auto-Tune so much more... I guess "involved", than on the M-Tronic. I believe the manual says to just run the 441C, I haven't even done the calibration on it yet, and it seems to run fine. 

Has anyone not done the calibration on the Auto-Tunes (hmm, maybe they should be called iTunesaws.....) COPYRIGHT!!! :hmm3grin2orange:, and see how they run?

With all the electronics around in our world today, I figured that adding a little chip or something to a chainsaw would be... more acceptable, than it seems to be.

And if my M-Tronic was submerged in a few dozen gallons of pitch water....well, I guess I wouldn't have have had to worry about cleaning the points, just pull the rope and start it. :msp_confused: (course that doesn't take into account all the other stuff that would have to be remedied before starting any completely submerged saw.....)


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 5, 2012)

TK said:


> You make no valid points.



Oh well. . . Go play with your toys now.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 5, 2012)

naturelover said:


> If you really want to fix it, buy an M-Tronic.... otstir: :jester:



If Stihl would get off their R&D, or marketing, laurels, I'd love to try one out. Most of the time, it's Husqvarna leading the way in technology developement. It's only a few years later that you'll find these new technologies on Stihl equipment. Flame suit on:biggrin:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> If Stihl would get off their R&D, or marketing, laurels, I'd love to try one out. Most of the time, it's Husqvarna leading the way in technology developement. It's only a few years later that you'll find these new technologies on Stihl equipment. Flame suit on:biggrin:



it's not quite that cut and dry, but you're close.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 5, 2012)

spacemule said:


> No, I'm just brutally honest, and you can't handle it. That's why it's "disgusting" to you. I give more compliments than criticisms around here. If what *you* said were true, I'd have been banned a long time ago. That's a fact.



I just read every post that you made in this thread. You added nothing constructive and it's apparent your only purpose in posting was to irritate and aggravate other people.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 5, 2012)

You guys have to give Spacemule a break. 

He is under a LOT of stress. 

From the 911 records he just found out "washable" is not the same as "dishwasher safe" when it comes to inflatable dolls..........

A moment of silence for his friend "Poly".


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 5, 2012)

Didn't Space also date her sister Dolly??


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 5, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Didn't Space also date her sister Dolly??





Polly and Dolly.................the Propolene twins?

Mike


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 5, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Didn't Space also date her sister Dolly??



Not since "THE INCIDENT"











And we don't talk about "THE INCIDENT"...........


----------



## spacemule (Aug 5, 2012)

spacemule said:


> Brad reminds me of another guy on here a few years ago--always had a penchant for finding bent rods, poor performing saws, etc. etc., all the while reengineering and modifying the things before they're even fired. I suppose this is entertaining, but fewer problems exist with sensible people in the real world.



Bugging me that I can't remember his user id. His name was Ben, and he was always arguing about oils and cussing his Dolmar 7900.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2012)

Did we get an ETA on that carb?


----------



## mtrees (Aug 7, 2012)

Is the 550 up and running yet??


----------



## spike60 (Aug 8, 2012)

How about this chronology............

7/31-ordered carb as you know. Order accepted, (means in stock). 

8/1-Stuff on the order that was in Troy arrives. Pick list says carb shipping from SC, which means extra day. 

8/2-Carb is no show.

8/3-Carb shows "out for pick". Being a Friday, it should be here tues. 

8/6 (Monday)-Carb has not shipped, again listed as accepted. Call Customer service. "they recently received them, but they have not been assigned a bin location yet. Will know by the end of the day" Call again @ 4:45. Told that it is out for pick, but it turns out that they mistakenly looked at my order of that same day, and the carb didn't ship. 

8/7-Carb has still not shipped. Spike blows top.  Call customer service and say we WILL have a solution on this call. Either they find the carbs, or warranty is giving this guy a new saw. Luckily, this time I have a good CS rep, (they aren't all the same), and this girl is going to get it done. Promises that within the hour she will have a definitive answer. She kept her promise and the carb has actually shipped and will be here tomorrow. 

Personally, I was hopin for the new saw solution, cause I'd retain the original saw for "experiments". And truthfully, if the carb doesn't solve the issue immediately, I'm just going to send a new saw on my own anyway cause this is dragging out too long. I can dig into the first one at leisure and start to get real familiar with this new chassis. Mostly this is just unfortunate timing with the carbs recently arriving. But these things happen. Brad gets more than his share of such things and he's been cool with the whole ordeal, but this is better than the tree-on-the-head mishap, ain't it? :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2012)

And this is why we support our site sponsors. Can you imagine having to deal with this through some less than competent dealer?:msp_w00t: Thanks Bob!


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 8, 2012)

Well said Brad! This site has the benefit of being a big, strong support network and I for one am thankful for that. Russ


----------



## Motorsen (Aug 8, 2012)

*How to reset?*

Is it possible to reset the AT without the proper dianostics? Maybe but shorting to of the pins on the OBD while the saw is running? Could be nice to be able to do this if things get coiled up in the control centre. 
Sure someone will figure something out. 
Great to have these you guys around to show us tge way (especialy Brad and Spike).
And a great thread to. Nice to get first hand impressions and knowledge from you guys!!!

Motorsen


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> And this is why we support our site sponsors. Can you imagine having to deal with this through some less than competent dealer?:msp_w00t: Thanks Bob!






Let me add that Bob is one of "The best of the best" here too!!!
My dealings with him have been flawless and I would not hesitate one second before transacting "bidness" with him again!!!:msp_thumbup:


Mike


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 8, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Let me add that Bob is one of "The best of the best" here too!!!
> My dealings with him have been flawless and I would not hesitate one second before transacting "bidness" with him again!!!:msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> Mike



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## hamish (Aug 8, 2012)

Motorsen said:


> Is it possible to reset the AT without the proper dianostics? Maybe but shorting to of the pins on the OBD while the saw is running? Could be nice to be able to do this if things get coiled up in the control centre.
> Sure someone will figure something out.
> Great to have these you guys around to show us tge way (especialy Brad and Spike).
> And a great thread to. Nice to get first hand impressions and knowledge from you guys!!!
> ...



Version one used on the 570 and 576 can be reset in with a simple flashing of 18v.

Version 2, All the newer auto tune versions requires the reader to do a master reset.


----------



## tsarna (Aug 8, 2012)

hamish said:


> Version one used on the 570 and 576 can be reset in with a simple flashing of 18v.
> 
> Version 2, All the newer auto tune versions requires the reader to do a master reset.



We need to get someone with the reader together with someone with a logic analyzer and we can make a pocket reset tool


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 9, 2012)

pocket reset tool= screwdriver.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 9, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Let me add that Bob is one of "The best of the best" here too!!!
> My dealings with him have been flawless and I would not hesitate one second before transacting "bidness" with him again!!!:msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> Mike



You mean this fella..............:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't believe you hot a picture of him running a stihl.


----------



## mweba (Aug 9, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I can't believe you hot a picture of him running a stihl.



Sure doesn't look happy.....maybe a little concerned though


----------



## spike60 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey hold on a minute now, regarding that pic with the Stihl, that's no ordinary Stihl. That's "Christine", and she has quite the attitude. And the fact that I knew there was gonna be a pic posted is why I'm grinning there. Although, just running that saw is enough to put a grin on anybody.

OK, the carb is in the 550. She's sounding a lot different and I THINK we got her. Can't take it out back to the woods at the moment and play, but 2 issues are gone. One, the primer fills and firms up like it's supposed to, and the idle is perfect. Acceleration is right there as well. Need to put some time on it first to be sure it's 100%. Since it's already the end of the week, I'll run a tank or two through it over the weekend and send it home to Brad on Monday. 

I didn't go the wimp out route of moving the original AT unit over to the new carb. Going to have to know how to do the software download routine, so I hooked it up and did it the right way. I don't know if there's any changes to it yet, but that insures that Brad will have the latest software. Really not that hard to do. And the best part is that you don't have to have the carb in the saw to load the software. Just have to go to the Husky site and download the current software and save the file. Then using the DT, you click on "software update" and download the file to the carb. All of the Husky stuff worked fine. My only problem was finding where the heck the file went to on my computer. Getting the carb in and out of the 550 is no harder than with any of the new saws. Just have a couple of extra wires to plug in. The DT also asked that both the product code and serial number be entered, which I did. I don't know what would have happened if I left that out, but the carb, AT module and coil all have to be in sync. 

But, while this is easy for me to do, it's obviously going to be a problem for anyone who's not a Husky dealer and doesn't have access to the software or a diagnostic tool. That does make it a competitive advantage for guys like me and TK, since half the dealer base will take a while to figure this stuff out. And a fair amount of the other half are probably never going to figure it out. (I have about 50 346's in stock for the faint-of-heart. :msp_wink It will help separate the better dealers from the clowns. But, while this might be good for me, it's going to leave a lot of very capable do-it-yourself guys out in the cold if you don't have a competent dealer who can program a carb for you. And let's not forget that there will still be carb failures due to all of the usual reasons, like having the thing sit with water or something in it for 5 months. And you won't be able to put a carb on it without first programing it. 

I gotta close up and get out of here. I'll check in with you guys later.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Spike. Now I'm getting anxious to run it again


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Aug 9, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Let me add that Bob is one of "The best of the best" here too!!!
> My dealings with him have been flawless and I would not hesitate one second before transacting "bidness" with him again!!!:msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> Mike



For sure, just chatted with him today. Ordered some parts while I was at work (on the road) dreaming about my other job (saws).


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 9, 2012)

Now if the powers that be within the Husqvarna group are listening, they'd offer a simple software kit with a USB adapter for the do it yourself type. That would really help Husky's PR IMHO... Just think about it, tuning a saw with a smart phone as you cut.:msp_wink:


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 9, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Now if the powers that be within the Husqvarna group are listening, they'd offer a simple software kit with a USB adapter for the do it yourself type. That would really help Husky's PR IMHO... Just think about it, tuning a saw with a smart phone as you cut.:msp_wink:



Bluetooth connectivity with tach and temp readings on your iPhone


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Now if the powers that be within the Husqvarna group are listening, they'd offer a simple software kit with a USB adapter for the do it yourself type. That would really help Husky's PR IMHO... Just think about it, tuning a saw with a smart phone as you cut.:msp_wink:



Not my kind of thing, but by all means they could do it tomorrow if they wanted to. Bluetooth phone/ diagnostic software for cars.. no reason there cant be the same for saws.


----------



## TK (Aug 10, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You mean this fella..............:msp_biggrin:



Hey that's me in the yellow ear muffs!  with muh saw that has no name


----------



## TK (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey bob, I'll be swinging by Saturday morning, can help ya put some petrol through that bad boy - if the wife will let me stay long enough to play lol. I'm sure we'll wanna get home and relax a bit before heading to work on Monday. I've got my 550 with me, maybe we can have a race and see if I can beat brads saw!!!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 10, 2012)

> That's "Christine", and she has quite the attitude.



Her attitude is about to get worse....:cool2:


----------



## TK (Aug 10, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Her attitude is about to get worse....:cool2:



Like a Stephen King kind of Christine bad??


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2012)

TK said:


> I've got my 550 with me, maybe we can have a race and see if I can beat brads saw!!!!!



But it's not race ready yet!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 10, 2012)

TK said:


> Like a Stephen King kind of Christine bad??


----------



## spike60 (Aug 10, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> But it's not race ready yet!



Oh, I wouldn't say that. :msp_sneaky:

Gave it a quick trial run back in the woods. Made about 30-40 cuts in that same ash tree. Then................................it started raining again. (fooled ya, didn't I?) Acceleration and idle are perfect. And it hot-starts on 1 pull without having to mess with the hi-idle at all. Going to go out and play some more and get ready for TK tomorrow. 

Tommy; I gotta say that if you've found a gal who will let you stop at saw shops on the way back from your honeymoon, I would make sure I did something each and every day to make her smile. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2012)

Much difference with the muffler mod over you're stock 550?


----------



## spike60 (Aug 10, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Much difference with the muffler mod over you're stock 550?



Yeah I think so but it's hard to say, cause there's a couple variables. Mainly, I just grabbed a B&C that was hanging on the bench, which happened to be a 16" with the narrow kerf 95vb chain on it. (That will obviously be corrected by TK's arrival tomorrow). So, hard to say power wise, and mine's at home anyway. But my gut feeling is that it's a little stronger, and the acceleration is certainly better. Spools up real nice. Sounds great too. Plus I think yours has more time on it than mine, so it may be a little more broken in.


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, I just stumbled on this last night and wondered what Brad could have possibly done on vacation that merited 21 pages of comment. I thought that only nude beach pic's could be involved. What I found was even more interesting, sort of a conglomeration of what makes this a great site, and including all the usual suspects. Brad as always has something interesting happen, and debate on all sides ensues. Space shows up and distraction abounds until order is restored. Great minds consult and problems are solved and hero's decorated. Most books aren't as interesting. I don't know many of the people on here personally, but consider all friends. My conclusion is that Brad's a great guy who brings a lot to this site, and that Spike is a very stand up guy. My 2 cents. Thanks for the fun. JR


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2012)

That was fun to read and had me smiling


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 10, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Oh, I wouldn't say that. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Gave it a quick trial run back in the woods. Made about 30-40 cuts in that same ash tree. Then................................it started raining again. (fooled ya, didn't I?) Acceleration and idle are perfect. And it hot-starts on 1 pull without having to mess with the hi-idle at all. Going to go out and play some more and get ready for TK tomorrow.
> 
> Tommy; I gotta say that if you've found a gal who will let you stop at saw shops on the way back from your honeymoon, I would make sure I did something each and every day to make her smile. :msp_thumbup:



My wife encourages me to buy saws and stop at the dealer considering my saws help pay for her shopping expeditions and put food on the table.


----------



## TK (Aug 10, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> But it's not race ready yet!



Mines a stocker, not even a MM yet. Only running a sharp chain and eth-free gas!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 10, 2012)

jra1100 said:


> Wow, I just stumbled on this last night and wondered what Brad could have possibly done on vacation that merited 21 pages of comment. I thought that only nude beach pic's could be involved. What I found was even more interesting, sort of a conglomeration of what makes this a great site, and including all the usual suspects. Brad as always has something interesting happen, and debate on all sides ensues. Space shows up and distraction abounds until order is restored. Great minds consult and problems are solved and hero's decorated. Most books aren't as interesting. I don't know many of the people on here personally, but consider all friends. My conclusion is that Brad's a great guy who brings a lot to this site, and that Spike is a very stand up guy. My 2 cents. Thanks for the fun. JR



If more people in the world were like the ones on AS the world would be a much better place.


----------



## mtrees (Aug 10, 2012)

In my limited experience I agree 100%.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 10, 2012)

Rain stopped so I went and ran another 1/2 tank or more through it. Running really good, so I'm pretty sure we got her all sorted out. :msp_thumbup: 

I do think it's running stronger than mine and I haven't even put the better chain on it yet. (Gee, I hope I don't send the wrong one back by mistake. :msp_sneaky

We'll run it against TK's in the morning. I'll bring mine in along with a 2153 or something. Guess we're having ourselves a mini-GTG tomorrow. 
Tom; what time do you expect to roll in? (And I have something here you haven't seen yet)


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 10, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You mean this fella..............:msp_biggrin:



HOORAY 044!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 10, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You mean this fella..............:msp_biggrin:



Spike, with TK in the background (just in case anyone doesn't know).


----------



## TK (Aug 10, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Tommy; I gotta say that if you've found a gal who will let you stop at saw shops on the way back from your honeymoon, I would make sure I did something each and every day to make her smile. :msp_thumbup:



That was in muh vows, make her smile each and every day  Gotta think of something tomorrow to make her smile twice :wink2:



spike60 said:


> Rain stopped so I went and ran another 1/2 tank or more through it. Running really good, so I'm pretty sure we got her all sorted out. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I do think it's running stronger than mine and I haven't even put the better chain on it yet. (Gee, I hope I don't send the wrong one back by mistake. :msp_sneaky
> 
> ...



I'm hoping to roll in 9-10am. Finding out tonight that I'm looking at at least a 3 hour drive to get there. Sending you a PM with a few questions about yo place.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry for the sidetrack Brad...
Everybody loves pics right.....?

Have some more spike.....


----------



## TK (Aug 11, 2012)

Bob super tuned Brads saw. He must have tweaked the computer programming when he was in there!! She runs real good  sounds good too. No need to time them, mine was slower fo sho.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2012)

TK said:


> Bob super tuned Brads saw. He must have tweaked the computer programming when he was in there!! She runs real good  sounds good too. No need to time them, mine was slower fo sho.



That's what I like to hear. Bob, just make sure you send the right one back:biggrin:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's what I like to hear. Bob, just make sure you send the right one back:biggrin:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TK (Aug 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's what I like to hear. Bob, just make sure you send the right one back:biggrin:



Well that's odd... My saw seems to be a tad louder now, and what's this .325 chain doing on there????


----------



## spike60 (Aug 12, 2012)

Cut up a decent sized oak log yesterday afternoon and it went through it real quick. The ash Tom and I were cutting in the morning was actually kind of hard. At this point we can pronounce her fit for duty. I'll be clean it up and drain it, and it will be on it's way back to Brad tomorrow. That 550 has to be the most comfortable saw I've ever run. It obviously has the power to pull a longer bar, but I love the way it feels with a 16" on it. Makes sense as that's what I usually run on 50cc saws. Brad's "simple" muff mod is nice and effective. 

I'm heading to a logging site this morning with a couple guys to cut up some tops, but I'm not even going to bring it with me, since there's no legitimate need to further test the saw beyond the fact that it's a hoot to run the thing. But I will bring mine and compare it to some other 50cc favorites. Also about time to fire up a 545 and see how close it is to the 550.

It was good to have Tom stop by yesterday on his way home and talk shop for a while. His 550 has 3/8 on it, and it pulls it fine, but as with all 50cc saws it needs a little lighter touch when cutting. Yes, Brad's was quicker, but Tom's saw was cutting real good too.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 12, 2012)

Bob, I appreciate you're efforts. It's nice to deal with people you know you can trust.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2012)

TK said:


> Bob super tuned Brads saw. He must have tweaked the computer programming when he was in there!! She runs real good  sounds good too. No need to time them, mine was slower fo sho.





TK said:


> Well that's odd... My saw seems to be a tad louder now, and what's this .325 chain doing on there????



I see a direct connection there.....:msp_wink:


----------



## TK (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## sgrizz (Aug 15, 2012)

Brad , Did you get your saw back yet?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 15, 2012)

sgrizz said:


> Brad , Did you get your saw back yet?



Not yet. I thought it might be here today, so probably tomorrow.


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Not yet. I thought it might be here today, so probably tomorrow.



Did the brown truck come today?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 16, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> Did the brown truck come today?



Nope. It must not have shipped Monday.


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Nope. It must not have shipped Monday.



That sucks. We have the same kind of luck.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 18, 2012)

I took a few minutes to make a couple cuts with the 550. She runs GREAT. I can't believe the power this saw has without porting! You'd be surprised how hard I'm pushing to pull it down like I do in the vid. Thanks for taking care of me Spike.

[video=youtube_share;ftiINioYYQU]http://youtu.be/ftiINioYYQU[/video]


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 18, 2012)

I knew you would be taken care of in a fast, professional manner!!!
Looks like a good running saw.
How does it compare with your 346???


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 18, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> How does it compare with your 346???



I have no idea. I don't have enough wood here to do a proper comparison.


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 18, 2012)

Good to see that saw in your hands Brad. Good luck with it. Russ


----------



## spike60 (Aug 18, 2012)

Good to see that saw re-united with it's owner. :msp_thumbsup: She does run pretty good, that's for sure. Stronger than mine or TK's. Going to run mine some more tomorrow. The word is it takes a few more tanks to break these new saws in. 

Think I should stop hoarding 346's?


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 19, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Good to see that saw re-united with it's owner. :msp_thumbsup: She does run pretty good, that's for sure. Stronger than mine or TK's. Going to run mine some more tomorrow. The word is it takes a few more tanks to break these new saws in.
> 
> Think I should stop hoarding 346's?



I'm sure you know the answer better than anyone else!


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 19, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Good to see that saw re-united with it's owner. :msp_thumbsup: She does run pretty good, that's for sure. Stronger than mine or TK's. Going to run mine some more tomorrow. The word is it takes a few more tanks to break these new saws in.
> 
> *Think I should stop hoarding 346's?*




Let me answer your question with another question.
Would you like to be able to sell a warehouse full of 68 Mustangs, 69 Camaros or 70 Hemicudas???
Or even closer to home, how about a few NOS Dolmar 166's, Mac 125's, Solo twins, etc.?

Mike


----------



## TK (Aug 19, 2012)

She sure sounds good! If you get a chance, tach it in the cut. I couldn't believe what mine was pulling in 14" wood with 3/8" on there....


----------



## mtrees (Aug 19, 2012)

TK said:


> She sure sounds good! If you get a chance, tach it in the cut. I couldn't believe what mine was pulling in 14" wood with 3/8" on there....



It does have a good throaty sound to it for 50cc.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TK (Aug 19, 2012)

Once in the first cut did it drop below 10k rpm. Even in the second cut where it really sounds like it's slowing down, it still stays over 10k, and most of the cut pulls 11k. I'm thinking a muff mod will help bring the rpm's up a bit more. I can't imagine what some porting will do 

[video=youtube;fnjbTtmYrHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnjbTtmYrHU[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 19, 2012)

TK said:


> She sure sounds good! If you get a chance, tach it in the cut. I couldn't believe what mine was pulling in 14" wood with 3/8" on there....



Preferably .325, with Oregon LPX chain, maybe with an 8-pin!


----------



## TK (Aug 19, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Preferably .325, with Oregon LPX chain, maybe with an 8-pin!



I have considered putting that on there, just don't want to pay for a bar/chain for it. Yes I know I get 'em cheap but hey I got bills too!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 19, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Good to see that saw re-united with it's owner. :msp_thumbsup: She does run pretty good, that's for sure. Stronger than mine or TK's. Going to run mine some more tomorrow. The word is it takes a few more tanks to break these new saws in.
> 
> Think I should stop hoarding 346's?





SawTroll said:


> I'm sure you know the answer better than anyone else!



It may of course depend on which one has the best potential for modding - and I don't think we know that yet. I suspect it still is the 346xp though....


----------



## spike60 (Aug 19, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Let me answer your question with another question.
> Would you like to be able to sell a warehouse full of 68 Mustangs, 69 Camaros or 70 Hemicudas???
> Or even closer to home, how about a few NOS Dolmar 166's, Mac 125's, Solo twins, etc.?
> 
> Mike



Geez Mike; in that context I suppose I should order another pallet of them tomorrow. 

But............since we are talking 50cc saws, the 'Cuda analogy should be small blocks, not big blocks. So, I'm thinking an AAR 'Cuda with the 340 Six Pack..............Get it......................340-Six...........Pack???? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 19, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Geez Mike; in that context I suppose I should order another pallet of them tomorrow.
> 
> But............since we are talking 50cc saws, the 'Cuda analogy should be small blocks, not big blocks. So, I'm thinking an AAR 'Cuda with the 340 Six Pack..............Get it......................340-Six...........Pack???? :msp_sneaky:



 Six-pack was actually the Dodge term for the 3-two barrel carburetion setup. 

The 'Cuda AAR said 340 6-BARREL on the air filter cover. That being said, I totally agree with your analogy that the Trans-Am 'Cuda equals the 550XP. 

Therefore:

562XP='Cuda 383 magnum

576XP AT='Cuda 440 6-barrel

390XP= Hemi 'Cuda

395XP= Roadrunner 440 6-barrel

3120XP= Hemi Superbird


.


----------



## TK (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd rather have a 69 Yenko Camaro packing a 427


----------



## spike60 (Aug 19, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Six-pack was actually the Dodge term for the 3-two barrel carburetion setup.
> 
> The 'Cuda AAR said 340 6-BARREL on the air filter cover. That being said, I totally agree with your analogy that the Trans-Am 'Cuda equals the 550XP.
> 
> ...



I love it! And you're right about the Dodge/Plymouth difference in nomenclature. And if Plymouth = Husky, then.........

2253= Challenger T/A 340 Six Pack

2260= Coronet R/T 440 Magnum

2172= Charger 440 Six Pack

2188= Hemi Daytona 

We might even go back a few years...... 

70E= 1963 426 Max Wedge 

And TK's Camaro, (built by a dealer to make up for the factory's inablity to build something that nice on their own), would at least run with the 383's. 


Boy.....are we off topic!


----------



## TK (Aug 19, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I love it! And you're right about the Dodge/Plymouth difference in nomenclature. And if Plymouth = Husky, then.........
> 
> 2253= Challenger T/A 340 Six Pack
> 
> ...



Now now bob factory built camaros owned the road racing scene  it's a car from that vintage that was actual built to turn as opposed to straight line racing!! 

May I venture a submission of one 1970 chevelle ss454 to play with the big boys?


----------



## mtrees (Aug 19, 2012)

Boss 302 and for early NASCAR Boss 429!!


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 19, 2012)

These are really a step ahead of the 346xp. 

What a nice 50cc saw. And ported....well.....you just need to run one.

It's got my vote! Thanks Spike and Mitch.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, but there was only 1 that was so dominant that the BowTie and Blue Oval boys went crying to the France family and had it banned forever!!!
Hint: It still holds the speed record at a few tracks after 40+ years, and it was faster than the tires of the time could handle!!!


Mike


----------



## spike60 (Aug 19, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Boss 302 and for early NASCAR Boss 429!!



We never got to find out how good the Boss 429 was going to be cause that was kind of the last straw for the factory wars. Right about then NASCAR pulled the plug on the fun and knocked the Boss and HEMI down to 305CI. So the Ford and Chrysler teams went back to 427 and 426 wedge motors. 

And the suits have been ruining it ever since. From 427 Torino Taladegas and Hemi Superbirds we've got the "Car of Tomorrow". I'd rather have yesterday.

And let's not even mention Toyotas driven by girls. I mean, come on.


----------



## mtrees (Aug 19, 2012)

spike60 said:


> We never got to find out how good the Boss 429 was going to be cause that was kind of the last straw for the factory wars. Right about then NASCAR pulled the plug on the fun and knocked the Boss and HEMI down to 305CI. So the Ford and Chrysler teams went back to 427 and 426 wedge motors.
> 
> And the suits have been ruining it ever since. From 427 Torino Taladegas and Hemi Superbirds we've got the "Car of Tomorrow". I'd rather have yesterday.
> 
> And let's not even mention Toyotas driven by girls. I mean, come on.



Spike, you and I agree 100%!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 19, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I love it! And you're right about the Dodge/Plymouth difference in nomenclature. And if Plymouth = Husky, then.........
> 
> 2253= Challenger T/A 340 Six Pack
> 
> ...




errrrrrr ZL-1 (Central Office Production Order) was a factory aluminum 427 car.....
just sayin':msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2012)

That new COPO Camaro with the blown 327 is the ####...... 

[video=youtube;8Ict8Az-yJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ict8Az-yJY[/video]


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 19, 2012)

The size of the tool doesn't matter, how you use it does.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 19, 2012)

THE factory supercar:

1968 BO29 Superstock/A Automatic Barracuda.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 20, 2012)

And of course, the ultimate iteration of the passenger car engine. 


500 cu. in. Fuel burning Hemi

Until you have stood ten feet from this you have no idea. 




[video=youtube;ENURbIx9zRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENURbIx9zRc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 20, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> errrrrrr ZL-1 (Central Office Production Order) was a factory aluminum 427 car.....
> just sayin':msp_wink:



Nik, we built a killer ZL1 Camaro about 6 years back, a Daytona Yellow one. Correct factory aluminum block 427. Sounded flatout awesome, and dropped jaws everywhere we took it.


----------



## TK (Aug 20, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> THE factory supercar:
> 
> 1968 BO29 Superstock/A Automatic Barracuda.





Officer's Match said:


> Nik, we built a killer ZL1 Camaro about 6 years back, a Daytona Yellow one. Correct factory aluminum block 427. Sounded flatout awesome, and dropped jaws everywhere we took it.



Yes, that looks just like a car you find at a dealership with a price tag on it - with 3 or 4 more in storage for when that one sells :msp_w00t:


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 20, 2012)

TK said:


> Yes, that looks just like a car you find at a dealership with a price tag on it - with 3 or 4 more in storage for when that one sells :msp_w00t:




Believe it or not....In 1968 you could waltz right down to your local dealership and order one.
They were gnarly nasty things.
Lexan windows held in place by a strap.
No comfort items whatsoever.
But they are STILL the King of their class.


Mike


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 20, 2012)

You needed to be quick though. ~50 of the Barracudas were built, along with ~50 of the SS/A and SS/AA Darts.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 20, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> THE factory supercar:
> 
> 1968 BO29 Superstock/A Automatic Barracuda.



that lookslike my first car minus the hemi .68 barracuda 340 in white formula s


----------



## TK (Aug 20, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Believe it or not....In 1968 you could waltz right down to your local dealership and order one.
> They were gnarly nasty things.
> Lexan windows held in place by a strap.
> No comfort items whatsoever.
> ...



Comfort items? I think winning is a pretty important comfort item


----------



## spike60 (Aug 20, 2012)

You could also get that HEMI in a '68 Dodge Dart. :msp_thumbup:


If anyone is still interested in the 550's......................ran another tank through mine yesterday and she's gettin' stronger.


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 20, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> You needed to be quick though. ~50 of the Barracudas were built, along with ~50 of the SS/A and SS/AA Darts.



Exactly 69 ZL-1 Camaros and 2 ZL-1 Corvettes. Ours was obviously a clone. Did have a real (iron block) 427 COPO Camaro, Fathom Green.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 20, 2012)

spike60 said:


> You could also get that HEMI in a '68 Dodge Dart. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> If anyone is still interested in the 550's......................ran another tank through mine yesterday and she's gettin' stronger.




Put another tank through mine Friday evening. The hot restarts are getting much easier!


----------



## sweetjetskier (Aug 21, 2012)

Guys are you finding that the torque curve is getting more noticeable as you run more tanks through the 550?

My 372XT took about 8-10 tanks of run time before It really came to life.

Just wondering if the 550 owners are seeing the same results, with the xtorque waking up after 8 plus tanks.


----------



## TK (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, my 550 was less than impressive on the first tank. Now only being on number 6 it already is just plain awesome. If this thing is going to keep on gaining for another 10 tanks, it's going to be one amazing saw for sure. I'm definitely able to be a little more heavy handed on this thing already.


----------



## binderbasher (Aug 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Here's some of the Oak I fell while I was down here last year. We certainly put it to good use last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To start that is one nice piece of property you have and second I have a Oklahoma Joe's smoker that is identical to that one. I have the hardest time not over smoking the meet. I would really like some tips since we have similar smokers if you get any extra time?


----------

